# Tu hijo / tus hijos = gender and number neutrality?



## EugenioOramas

Ok, I am asking because, I understand that when you say things like, _Enseña a tus hijos sobre Dios_., the "hijos" is an inclusive term that could refer to girls and boys. The same thing with "tus maestros," "tus amigos," "tus vecinos," etc.  But is that only in plural?  If I want to have a sign in my office that says something akin to an English sign that reads, "_Teach your kid about compassion and tolerance_," (Yes, it says "your kid") could I write, "_Enseña a tu hijo acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? Or should necessarily change it to plural in order to make it gender-neutral? Is "tus hijos" ok for messages in which the target audience nmay or may not have just one kid?

I simply want to write, very specifically, *a gender-neutral* imperative sentence that could preferably apply to all parents, whether they have 1 kid, or 10.Could this work?

*Enseña a tus hijos acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia.*


Thanks for your help!


----------



## bambooozler

Yes, it is gender neutral in the singlar form aswell
_Enseña a tu hijo acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"
This would be gender neutral.


----------



## Breanna D-K

I'm aware that this is an old thread (so if need be I will most definitely begin a new one), but...

I have been wondering about gender neutrality in Spanish lately, as well, as it doesn't really seem to parallel the movement in English. For instance, in English, the word "mankind" is quickly becoming antiquated, as people are choosing to use "humankind." "Mankind" *does* imply both women and men, but with the use of such a word the identity of the women involved is, for lack of better terminology, derived. The identity of the women involved doesn't symbolically count as much as the identity of the men under which it is subsumed. Much like the fact that, yes, "hijos" is *considered* the neuter, but it favors the masculine. For instance, if you have one hundred children  and they are all girls, you say "hijas." If you have one hundred children and they are all boys, you say "hijos." But if you have one hundred children and only one of them is a boy, you say "hijos." This, in fact, is not pure gender neutrality. If the entire definition of the group as a whole changes only if a male is introduced (i.e. with the introduction of one male, "hijas" is changed to "hijos") and not vice versa (i.e. with the introduction of one female, "hijos" remains "hijos"), then the masculine is favored and the feminine derived, much like "mankind" can mean "all of humankind, male or female" but "womankind" can only mean "the portion of humankind that is female."


----------



## ateneapbp

It's like Breanna says. In Spanish when we talk about a group of persons or one person who gender you don't know we use masculine word, it's no a neutral gender that would imply a different word that the masculine word.


----------



## duvija

Y éste es un tema de largas discusiones pasadas y futuras...


----------



## k-in-sc

You see "hijos/as" now in politically correct circles, and "hij@s," but they seem like stopgap solutions. English is better adapted to gender neutrality and the changes have still taken us several decades.


----------



## jilar

En español hay dos cosas que la gente suele mezclar:
1. El género sexual (sólo para seres vivos): hijo (descendiente varón), hija (descendiente hembra), chico/chica, ...
2. El género de cada palabra en sí (aquí entran tanto cosas como seres vivos): la silla, el sillón, el puente ... la araña, la abeja, la avispa (palabras femeninas, pero remiten por igual al macho que a la hembra de esos animales)

Todo sustantivo, en español, tiene un género que determina si la palabra es considerada masculina o femenina, eso no quiere decir que una palabra masculina cuando refiere a seres vivos sea solo para nombrar a los machos.
En muchos casos el género (sexual) es neutro - cuando es irrelevante así se suele hacer-, aunque sucede que es la misma forma que el caso del masculino ( o lo que entendemos sería el masculino, por ejemplo, terminación en O)

Por simplificar el asunto:

Enseña a tu hijo = Enseña a tu vástag*o*

Quien lee eso debe entender "enseña a tu(s) descendiente(s)". Si tiene sólo varones, lo hará con todos ellos. Si tiene sólo hijas lo hará con todas ellas. Y si tiene de ambos sexos, lo debería hacer igual.
Por lo tanto, el concepto de HIJO ahí es NEUTRO. Claro que parece masculino,porque es igual que el caso del masculino.

Para entenderlo habría que hacer una tabla algo así:
Raíz = HIJ
Masc. = (raíz) + o
Fem. = ... + a
Neutro = ... + o

Esa ha sido la evolución natural del idioma.

Es más normal que empecemos a debatir sobre si deberíamos decir hijo, hija, hijos, hijas ... o alguna otra forma que alguien se invente ... por ejemplo, que alguien empiece a decir "hij*e*" para cuando el género es neutro. (Enseña a tu _hij*e*_ ...)
Pero, en cambio, no tenemos ningún problema, o no deberíamos, con vástago.
¿Por qué?
Porque es la palabra que existe, vástago, una palabra masculina pero con género sexual neutro, tanto puede referir a una hembra como a un macho, simplemente significa: persona descendiente de otra.
Y aunque sea un varón, seguirá siendo "personA" y no hay que complicarse inventando "personO"

Ahora vendrán las feministas y se sacarán de la manga "vástaga", y lo justificarán diciendo que "vástago" refiere a los varones y sólo a ellos.
¡Mentira cochina!


----------



## Breanna D-K

k-in-sc said:


> You see "hijos/as" now in politically correct circles, and "hij@s," but they seem like stopgap solutions. English is better adapted to gender neutrality and the changes have still taken us several decades.



Well said. I was corrected on the forum for saying "al/a la mesero/a" in an attempt to be gender neutral, so I wanted to do a little more digging to see if there were, indeed, a similar style I could use. I agree that English is better suited for gender neutrality but that many people are still resistant to it. For whatever reason (none being an attempt at gender neutrality), English abandoned gendered articles such as "el" and "la" a good while ago, along with everything else they entail. This, indeed, makes it a heck of a lot easier. The one place it _isn't_ much easier, if at all, is with statements about an individual, such as, "A person was walking down the street with his/her dog." You still have to have the funny his/her construction, because English has yet to accept a truly neuter singular possessive adjective/pronoun or neuter singular pronoun.


----------



## Senior78

EugenioOramas said:


> Ok, I am asking because, I understand that when you say things like, _Enseña a tus hijos sobre Dios_., the "hijos" is an inclusive term that could refer to girls and boys. The same thing with "tus maestros," "tus amigos," "tus vecinos," etc.  But is that only in plural?  If I want to have a sign in my office that says something akin to an English sign that reads, "_Teach your kid about compassion and tolerance_," (Yes, it says "your kid") could I write, "_Enseña a tu hijo acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? Or should necessarily change it to plural in order to make it gender-neutral? Is "tus hijos" ok for messages in which the target audience nmay or may not have just one kid?
> 
> I simply want to write, very specifically, *a gender-neutral* imperative sentence that could preferably apply to all parents, whether they have 1 kid, or 10.Could this work?
> 
> *Enseña a tus hijos acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia.*
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


*Enseña a tus hijos la compasión y la tolerancia. *Puedes eliminar la locución preposicional "acerca de"


----------



## jilar

Por cierto, KID en esa frase debemos entenderlo, además del genérico "vástago" (que incluye muchas edades), como "cachorro" o "crío", lo cual perfectamente usamos en español, más crío cuando refiere a un vástago de poca edad. Cachorro es, si acaso, más novelesco.

Y aunque a "crío" le puede pasar lo mismo que a "hijo", no sucede eso con "cachorro", ya que no existe "cachorrA". El primero es neutro como concepto, aunque la palabra es masculina. Pues eso mismo sucede con "crío" así empleado en la frase, es neutro.
Los humanos tenemos "críos" (aunque si queremos especificar podemos usar crío para él y cría para ella - niño y niña de poca edad, respectivamente) y los animales tienen "crías". La cría de un león es su cachorro ( y esta cría o cachorro tanto puede ser macho como hembra)

No son raras conversaciones como:
A- ¿Tienes hijos?
B- Sí, tengo dos críos.
(De este modo el receptor debe entender "tiene dos vástagos de corta edad")

Si no se quiere determinar el sexo de cada uno, así quedará, sin problema ninguno. Igual que sucedería en inglés al emplear KIDS en lugar de CRÍOS.

Para saber si son los dos varones o cada uno de un sexo la conversación debería seguir y aclarar esa ambigüedad, porque en ambos idiomas es un término neutro.
En español lo más normal es que si esos dos vástagos fuesen hembras, la persona dijera: "tengo dos crías", dando a entender, sin ninguna ambigüedad, que se trata de dos niñas de poca edad.

¿Y que pasa con los casos de "sexo indefinido" o los considerados hermafroditas?
Más lío al asunto.


----------



## k-in-sc

The argument that "'hijo' is a neuter term that just happens to have the same form as the masculine" doesn't really work for those of us used to language that reflects people's actual gender or is completely separate from it.
I like "hije"


----------



## Rodal

Breanna D-K said:


> I'm aware that this is an old thread (so if need be I will most definitely begin a new one), but...
> 
> I have been wondering about gender neutrality in Spanish lately, as well, as it doesn't really seem to parallel the movement in English. For instance, in English, the word "mankind" is quickly becoming antiquated, as people are choosing to use "humankind." "Mankind" *does* imply both women and men, but with the use of such a word the identity of the women involved is, for lack of better terminology, derived. The identity of the women involved doesn't symbolically count as much as the identity of the men under which it is subsumed. Much like the fact that, yes, "hijos" is *considered* the neuter, but it favors the masculine. For instance, if you have one hundred children  and they are all girls, you say "hijas." If you have one hundred children and they are all boys, you say "hijos." But if you have one hundred children and only one of them is a boy, you say "hijos." This, in fact, is not pure gender neutrality. If the entire definition of the group as a whole changes only if a male is introduced (i.e. with the introduction of one male, "hijas" is changed to "hijos") and not vice versa (i.e. with the introduction of one female, "hijos" remains "hijos"), then the masculine is favored and the feminine derived, much like "mankind" can mean "all of humankind, male or female" but "womankind" can only mean "the portion of humankind that is female."



Breanna:

Entiendo tu pregunta Breanna, vivo en USA por más de 25 años y las feministas de este país están obsesionadas por cambiar todo tipo de polaridad masculina en el vocabulario del inglés. Sin embargo, la falta de neutralidad en el vocabulario castellano no quiere decir que la sociedad hispana sea más o menos machista que la de EEUU ya que en EEUU la mujer pierde su apellido al casarse y en Latinoamérica no. Pero hablando estrictamente en términos lingüísticos, no creo que tu observación sea neutral tampoco ya que estás mirando las palabras masculinas y femeninas con una lupa feminista. Si me preguntas a mí de por qué la palabra niños se utiliza para hombres y mujeres mi respuesta para tí sería: "porque niños es asexual y se usa para hombres y mujeres en plural. Ahora que la palabra asexuada "niños" se use también para referirse a los niños varones, es para mí una simple coincidencia. Como ves, todo depende de la lupa con que mires este asunto y no creo que ofenda a nadie continuar con esta regla.


----------



## k-in-sc

There you go, non-sexist language mansplained to a T


----------



## duvija

Oh, well. Who would have thought..? 

1) many psycho tests show that when you say _'doctor'_, or _'abogado'_ or whatever that 'happens to look like the masculine but it is neutral' (ahem!), most children will understand this as 'male doctor', 'male lawyer', etc. Proven many times.

2) A little added problem, in this case perhaps grammatical. I have 2 children, the older one a boy, the youngest one a girl. If I talk about my girl, you want me to say - following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'_?, or _'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_?, or '_mi hija menor..._' ? (this last one would imply my oldest one had a sex change, or is about to). For this one, English is better equipped than Spanish but not totally (as it was said, _his/her_ is a problem. Well, and 'my youngest child' sounds slightly idiotic if that 'child' is 55 years old, but that's a different story).

3) And I don't even go into '_mis padres_', at times when same-sex marriages are becoming legal in most of the world. "_Mis madres_"? It's not better in English, unless you're really trying to avoid talking about your parents biological sex.

4) Add your own questions here. No, there are no solutions yet, but eventually something will happen. It's getting annoying and complicated. If Facebook had to come up with 50 options for gender affiliation (one of them being 'zucchini'), we know we have a problem, and grammar will have to solve it one way or another.


----------



## jilar

k-in-sc said:


> There you go, non-sexist language mansplained to a T


Si existe _to_ _mansplain_ (acabo de ver la breve historia del concepto  ), entonces podría existir _to_ _wommand_ o _to womanorder_, ¿no? 
Al menos en español, que yo sepa, existen las marimandonas. 

En fin, que estamos por aquí para aprender idiomas


----------



## k-in-sc

In English, everything is possible


----------



## LanguageUser1234

But what is the solution going to look like? The fact is that Spanish just does not have a neuter gender in the way that English does. (And as others have pointed out, the argument that "el doctor" is the neuter form as well as the masculine form, while it may be correct linguistically, isn't convincing.)

And things like "hij@" are cute, but not a general solution.

How is this going to be resolved without a wholesale restructuring of the Spanish language?


----------



## Rodal

Jeff_TX said:


> But what is the solution going to look like? The fact is that Spanish just does not have a neuter gender in the way that English does. (And as others have pointed out, the argument that "el doctor" is the neuter form as well as the masculine form, while it may be correct linguistically, isn't convincing.)
> 
> And things like "hij@" are cute, but not a general solution.
> 
> How is this going to be resolved without a wholesale restructuring of the Spanish language?



Doctor y doctora al igual que muchas otras profesiones existen con géneros distintos por lo tanto no veo el problema aquí.


----------



## Rodal

duvija said:


> Oh, well. Who would have thought..?
> 
> 2) A little added problem, in this case perhaps grammatical. I have 2 children, the older one a boy, the youngest one a girl. If I talk about my girl, you want me to say - following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'_?, or _'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_?, or '_mi hija menor..._' ? (this last one would imply my oldest one had a sex change, or is about to). For this one, English is better equipped than Spanish but not totally (as it was said, _his/her_ is a problem. Well, and 'my youngest child' sounds slightly idiotic if that 'child' is 55 years old, but that's a different story).
> .



"Following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'"_ ~Esto sería literalmente imposible puesto que estarías hablando de una hija (singular).
_'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_? ~ Nuevamente estas hablando de la menor de tus hijas en singular.  Si hablas de tus hijas embarazadas, obviamente que te refieres a tus hijas mujeres y no hay relación con los hijos/niños ya que no es posible ver a un "hijo/niño embarazado". Cuando se habla de hijos en plural usualmente lo sigue una aclaración de cuantos varones y mujeres. Si no existe la aclaración es porque no hace falta y se entiende pefectamente que el sentido de la palabra "hijos" es en plural asexual.


----------



## k-in-sc

Rodal said:


> Doctor y doctora al igual que muchas otras profesiones existen con géneros distintos por lo tanto no veo el problema aquí.


The problem comes when you are referring to a doctor or doctors of unknown gender, or a mixed group of doctors.



Rodal said:


> "Following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'"_ ~Esto sería literalmente imposible puesto que estarías hablando de una hija (singular).
> _'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_? ~ Nuevamente estas hablando de la menor de tus hijas en singular.  Si hablas de tus hijas embarazadas, obviamente que te refieres a tus hijas mujeres y no hay relación con los hijos/niños ya que no es posible ver a un "hijo/niño embarazado". Cuando se habla de hijos en plural usualmente lo sigue una aclaración de cuantos varones y mujeres. Si no existe la aclaración es porque no hace falta y se entiende pefectamente que el sentido de la palabra "hijos" es en plural asexual.


Duvija is using the fact that she has a son (older) and a daughter (younger) to point out flaws in your claim that "hijo" is neuter.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> The problem comes when you are referring to a doctor or doctors of unknown gender, or a mixed group of doctors.
> 
> Duvija is using the fact that she has a son (older) and a daughter (younger) to point out flaws in your claim that "hijo" is neuter.



En el caso que el hijo mayor sea hombre y la hija menor mujer no puedes usar el hijo asexual porque estás asignándole un sexo al hijo al decir hijo hombre e hija mujer.  En este caso prevalece el sexo asignado por el género del adjetivo.


----------



## Breanna D-K

Rodal said:


> Breanna:
> 
> Entiendo tu pregunta Breanna, vivo en USA por más de 25 años y las feministas de este país están obsesionadas por cambiar todo tipo de polaridad masculina en el vocabulario del inglés. Sin embargo, la falta de neutralidad en el vocabulario castellano no quiere decir que la sociedad hispana sea más o menos machista que la de EEUU ya que en EEUU la mujer pierde su apellido al casarse y en Latinoamérica no. Pero hablando estrictamente en términos lingüísticos, no creo que tu observación sea neutral tampoco ya que estás mirando las palabras masculinas y femeninas con una lupa feminista. Si me preguntas a mí de por qué la palabra niños se utiliza para hombres y mujeres mi respuesta para tí sería: "porque niños es asexual y se usa para hombres y mujeres en plural. Ahora que la palabra asexuada "niños" se use también para referirse a los niños varones, es para mí una simple coincidencia. Como ves, todo depende de la lupa con que mires este asunto y no creo que ofenda a nadie continuar con esta regla.



I am in no way making the claim that U.S. society is kinder toward women; I am strictly talking language, of which gender is a huge part. There's a lot to take in since I last checked the thread, so I may ruminate a bit before saying more than the following: feminist is not a bad word, feminists are not all crazy, and "obsessions" over language is what Word Reference is all about. People trying to understand every facet of their language and their second (or third, or fourth) language. (And the last name argument is not really a good one, as when a women marries in Latin America, she takes "de + apellido patrilineal de su esposo." "De," of course, implies possession.)



jilar said:


> Si existe _to_ _mansplain_ (acabo de ver la breve historia del concepto  ), entonces podría existir _to_ _wommand_ o _to womanorder_, ¿no?
> Al menos en español, que yo sepa, existen las marimandonas.
> 
> DEn fin, que estamos por aquí para aprender idiomas



Also, I hope that the above comment (about marimandonas...marimondas?) is not against people who care about these things, as that would most certainly not serve the purpose of answering the question at hand. Also, again, this DOES have to do with language. Very much so.


----------



## Breanna D-K

duvija said:


> Oh, well. Who would have thought..?
> 
> 1) many psycho tests show that when you say _'doctor'_, or _'abogado'_ or whatever that 'happens to look like the masculine but it is neutral' (ahem!), most children will understand this as 'male doctor', 'male lawyer', etc. Proven many times.
> 
> 2) A little added problem, in this case perhaps grammatical. I have 2 children, the older one a boy, the youngest one a girl. If I talk about my girl, you want me to say - following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'_?, or _'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_?, or '_mi hija menor..._' ? (this last one would imply my oldest one had a sex change, or is about to). For this one, English is better equipped than Spanish but not totally (as it was said, _his/her_ is a problem. Well, and 'my youngest child' sounds slightly idiotic if that 'child' is 55 years old, but that's a different story).
> 
> 3) And I don't even go into '_mis padres_', at times when same-sex marriages are becoming legal in most of the world. "_Mis madres_"? It's not better in English, unless you're really trying to avoid talking about your parents biological sex.
> 
> 4) Add your own questions here. No, there are no solutions yet, but eventually something will happen. It's getting annoying and complicated. If Facebook had to come up with 50 options for gender affiliation (one of them being 'zucchini'), we know we have a problem, and grammar will have to solve it one way or another.



And no one has countered number one above. This problem also exists in English but is fading a little (as in, for example, an actor is now an actor, not an actor or actress).


----------



## Cebolleta

duvija said:


> 1) many psycho tests show that when you say _'doctor'_, or _'abogado'_ or whatever that 'happens to look like the masculine but it is neutral' (ahem!), most children will understand this as 'male doctor', 'male lawyer', etc. Proven many times.



What needs to be proven is whether that is due to the presence of gender in the language or to other causes. I am sure that many "psycho tests" in English would show the same results if you use "doctor", "electrician" or "farmer". Or "nurse", for the opposite result.


----------



## k-in-sc

My perception is that Spanish speakers in general have not had a long enough exposure to these concepts about the psychological influence of language to be able to really absorb them, unless they're already predisposed.


----------



## Breanna D-K

Cebolleta said:


> What needs to be proven is whether that is due to the presence of gender in the language or to other causes. I am sure that many "psycho tests" in English would show the same results if you use "doctor", "electrician" or "farmer". Or "nurse", for the opposite result.



Well said. Indeed, there are other cultural factors to blame. I will not negate that, but neither will I negate that language itself plays a role. (Yes, even on the flip side with words like "nurse"...which, not coincidentally, used to ONLY apply to women while "orderly" applied to men. Only more recently does "nurse" apply to both genders.)

The fact is, there are only a few examples of a neuter form in Spanish--like "lo" as a definite article or "ello" as a direct object. (These can in no way be argued to be masculine in the particular contexts mentioned, as they are never used as anything other than neuter.) Of course, usually it doesn't matter. Usually it is only, as has been said, grammatical gender. "La silla" is not seen as feminine sexually, just grammatically. The case CHANGES when talking about PEOPLE (at least typically; "persona," for instance, has already been mentioned). When talking about PEOPLE, I refer to number one below:



jilar said:


> En español hay dos cosas que la gente suele mezclar:
> 1. El género sexual (sólo para seres vivos): hijo (descendiente varón), hija (descendiente hembra), chico/chica, ...
> 2. El género de cada palabra en sí (aquí entran tanto cosas como seres vivos): la silla, el sillón, el puente ... la araña, la abeja, la avispa (palabras femeninas, pero remiten por igual al macho que a la hembra de esos animales)



Also, please refer to the following link, particularly points eight and nine, as a more extensive explanation of what I'm saying. http://spanish.about.com/od/nouns/fl/10-Facts-About-Gender-in-Spanish.htm *The masculine form is used as the "neuter" form in Spanish when talking about people, thus it's not TRULY neuter.*


----------



## Breanna D-K

Pero acabo de darme cuenta... Ya está contestada mi pregunta (igual que la original). Lo que me importaba a mí fue si hubiera un movimiento para crear palabras más neutras. Con el ejemplo de "hij@s," entre otros, ya sé que sí, existe un movimiento de ese tipo.


----------



## jilar

No, Breanna, no intento atacar a nadie. Sólo me hizo gracia el término en inglés recién inventado, algo nuevo para mí.
Y mostré algo que podría verse en el sentido contrario, y seguramente pocos conocíais eso de "marimandona".
De ahí lo de "estamos aquí para aprender idiomas".

Sobre este tema solo puedo decir que yo respeto cómo cada persona prefiera hablar, si alguien quiere incluir a ambos sexos y de esa manera lo refleja claramente, por ejemplo: Enseña a tu hijo o hija a  ... (lo que sea).

Es su preferencia, y yo la respeto. Pero que no obliguen a otras personas a hablar como lo hacen ellos.

Si alguien no entiende este mensaje, siendo a modo general y para todo el mundo que lo lea:
*
Enseña a tu hijo a ... (lo que sea).*

Como el sentido común nos dice que debería entenderse (toda la vida se ha entendido perfectamente), tiene un problema de falta de sentido común.

Porque es obvio que las personas no sólo tienen hijos, también hijas, unos tienen una sola hija incluso.

Esa frase, ya lo dije, hay que entenderla como: Enseña a tu vástago a ...

Si tienes una hija, igualmente va para ti ese mensaje. Incluso si tienes varios descendientes, no sólo es para un "único hijo" el mensaje.

Por otro lado, Jeff, no hay que solucionar nada, quiero decir, que no es necesario (otra cosa es que haya personas que prefieran hablar de otra forma y alarguen el discurso incluyendo todas las posibilidades, pues sí, tienen esa alternativa).
Toda la vida nos hemos entendido, ante:

Enseña a tu hijo a ser feliz. (Dicho a modo general para todo el mundo, no para alguien concreto que podamos saber si tiene hijo o tiene hija)
Todos entendemos que ese "hijo" es cualquiera de nuestros vástagos, sea varón o mujer, o lo que se considere ser.
En cambio ante:
Enseña a tu hija a ser feliz. (Igualmente dicho en general, no hacia nadie en particular)
Todos entendemos que CONCRETAMENTE el mensaje es para nuestras hijas, hembras. Y excluye a los varones.

Luego está la opción de los plurales, que pasa exactamente igual, si vemos "hijos" incluye a ambos sexos, y si dice "hijas"  excluye a los varones y refiere a las mujeres.

Y siempre ha sido así, y nos hemos entendido perfectamente.

¿Que a veces puede haber ambigüedad? No lo niego. Pero no hay idioma perfecto. Todos, en algún momento, pueden generar cierta ambigüedad.

Por ejemplo, ¿tú tendrías algún problema si alguien te dice "I am tired" o "I am tall" por el hecho de que no sabes el sexo de esa persona?
En español se sabría "estoy cansado" "soy alto"( es un tío), "estoy cansada" "soy alta" (es una tía).

El sentido común me parece esencial en todos los idiomas que puedan existir. Imaginemos una situación, alguien tiene un ataque al corazón y cae fulminado al suelo, todavía viviendo, otra persona se acerca y dice gritando:
_-Necesitamos un médico ... ¿hay algún médico aquí?_ (pongo médico pero podría haber puesto doctor, para el caso)

Y se acerca una señora y le dice:
_¿Te vale una doctora?_ 

Es para darle con una sartén en la cabeza. 

Doctor, médico, masajist*a*, tenist*a*... incluyen a ambos sexos.
En cambio doctora, _médica_ (que me cuesta hasta escribirlo), son excluyentes, sólo refieren al sexo femenino.

*El* cámar*a* = Persona, varón o hembra, que trabaja usando una cámara. (Siempre que digamos "el cámara ..." si no conocemos a esa persona no sabremos si es hombre o mujer)
La cámara = herramienta para grabar imágenes.

Si queremos determinar que "el cámara" se trata concretamente de una mujer, podríamos decir "la camarógrafa", y para él "el camarógrafo".
Pero es más sencillo decir "el cámara tiene que grabar 5 horas de película". Si es hombre o mujer, no queda determinado. ¿que es un hombre? vale, ¿que es una mujer? Pues vale igual.

Yo no veo que haya que solucionar nada. ¿Que alguien prefiera usar otras alternativas? Que las use. Pero que no venga diciendo o exigiendo que tenemos que cambiar la forma de expresarnos los demás.

PD: Lo de emplear la letra E para el caso neutro es algo que ya he visto, por ejemplo, saludar con:
Hola a todEs.
Y de ese modo se ahorra escribir: Hola a todas y todos.

Yo siempre diré "Hola a todos" (y ahí van incluidos ellos y ellas, quien no quiera entenderlo es su problema). Como siempre se ha dicho y se ha entendido perfectamente.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> No, Breanna, no intento atacar a nadie. Sólo me hizo gracia el término en inglés recién inventado, algo nuevo para mí.
> Y mostré algo que podría verse en el sentido contrario, y seguramente pocos conocíais eso de "marimandona".
> De ahí lo de "estamos aquí para aprender idiomas".
> 
> Sobre este tema solo puedo decir que yo respeto cómo cada persona prefiera hablar, si alguien quiere incluir a ambos sexos y de esa manera lo refleja claramente, por ejemplo: Enseña a tu hijo o hija a  ... (lo que sea).
> 
> Es su preferencia, y yo la respeto. Pero que no obliguen a otras personas a hablar como lo hacen ellos.
> 
> Si alguien no entiende este mensaje, siendo a modo general y para todo el mundo que lo lea:
> *
> Enseña a tu hijo a ... (lo que sea).*
> 
> Como el sentido común nos dice que debería entenderse (toda la vida se ha entendido perfectamente), tiene un problema de falta de sentido común.
> 
> Porque es obvio que las personas no sólo tienen hijos, también hijas, unos tienen una sola hija incluso.
> 
> Esa frase, ya lo dije, hay que entenderla como: Enseña a tu vástago a ...
> 
> Si tienes una hija, igualmente va para ti ese mensaje. Incluso si tienes varios descendientes, no sólo es para un "único hijo" el mensaje.
> 
> Por otro lado, Jeff, no hay que solucionar nada, quiero decir, que no es necesario (otra cosa es que haya personas que prefieran hablar de otra forma y alarguen el discurso incluyendo todas las posibilidades, pues sí, tienen esa alternativa).
> Toda la vida nos hemos entendido, ante:
> 
> Enseña a tu hijo a ser feliz. (Dicho a modo general para todo el mundo, no para alguien concreto que podamos saber si tiene hijo o tiene hija)
> Todos entendemos que ese "hijo" es cualquiera de nuestros vástagos, sea varón o mujer, o lo que se considere ser.
> En cambio ante:
> Enseña a tu hija a ser feliz. (Igualmente dicho en general, no hacia nadie en particular)
> Todos entendemos que CONCRETAMENTE el mensaje es para nuestras hijas, hembras. Y excluye a los varones.
> 
> Luego está la opción de los plurales, que pasa exactamente igual, si vemos "hijos" incluye a ambos sexos, y si dice "hijas"  excluye a los varones y refiere a las mujeres.
> 
> Y siempre ha sido así, y nos hemos entendido perfectamente.
> 
> ¿Que a veces puede haber ambigüedad? No lo niego. Pero no hay idioma perfecto. Todos, en algún momento, pueden generar cierta ambigüedad.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ¿tú tendrías algún problema si alguien te dice "I am tired" o "I am tall" por el hecho de que no sabes el sexo de esa persona?
> En español se sabría "estoy cansado" "soy alto"( es un tío), "estoy cansada" "soy alta" (es una tía).
> 
> El sentido común me parece esencial en todos los idiomas que puedan existir. Imaginemos una situación, alguien tiene un ataque al corazón y cae fulminado al suelo, todavía viviendo, otra persona se acerca y dice gritando:
> _-Necesitamos un médico ... ¿hay algún médico aquí?_ (pongo médico pero podría haber puesto doctor, para el caso)
> 
> Y se acerca una señora y le dice:
> _¿Te vale una doctora?_
> 
> Es para darle con una sartén en la cabeza.
> 
> Doctor, médico, masajist*a*, tenist*a*... incluyen a ambos sexos.
> En cambio doctora, _médica_ (que me cuesta hasta escribirlo), son excluyentes, sólo refieren al sexo femenino.
> 
> *El* cámar*a* = Persona, varón o hembra, que trabaja usando una cámara. (Siempre que digamos "el cámara ..." si no conocemos a esa persona no sabremos si es hombre o mujer)
> La cámara = herramienta para grabar imágenes.
> 
> Si queremos determinar que "el cámara" se trata concretamente de una mujer, podríamos decir "la camarógrafa", y para él "el camarógrafo".
> Pero es más sencillo decir "el cámara tiene que grabar 5 horas de película". Si es hombre o mujer, no queda determinado. ¿que es un hombre? vale, ¿que es una mujer? Pues vale igual.
> 
> Yo no veo que haya que solucionar nada. ¿Que alguien prefiera usar otras alternativas? Que las use. Pero que no venga diciendo o exigiendo que tenemos que cambiar la forma de expresarnos los demás.
> 
> PD: Lo de emplear la letra E para el caso neutro es algo que ya he visto, por ejemplo, saludar con:
> Hola a todEs.
> Y de ese modo se ahorra escribir: Hola a todas y todos.
> 
> Yo siempre diré "Hola a todos" (y ahí van incluidos ellos y ellas, quien no quiera entenderlo es su problema). Como siempre se ha dicho y se ha entendido perfectamente.



Bravo Jilar, estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que has dicho aquí.  Dejemos de rompernos la cabeza para buscarle solución a algo que ha sido así toda la vida y no ha afectado de manera adversa a nadie. Quien quiera optar por usar otras alternativas que lo haga y si el argumento va por probar que existe una repercusión psicológica para los niños considero que el daño podría ser también para los varones con las palabras femeninas excluyentes de los varones. Porque si atacamos las palabras masculinas habría que cambiar también a las palabras femeninas excluyentes y ahí si que se armaría el barullo del siglo.  Las carcajadas que escucharíais cada vez que nos saludemos de “buenos días chicas” en un grupo mixto.  Que tal si cambiásemos el español y empezáramos a decir “hola a tod*e*s” que horrible se escucharía.  Creo que el problema sería aún más grande si no logramos comprendernos. Al menos ahora nos entendemos bien y tal como dice el dicho americano: “if it’s not broken don’t fix it”. Por lo tanto mi voto va para que continúe el "hola a todos" y quien no quiera entenderlo es su problema. ¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## k-in-sc

A lot of people are pretty sure it has had an adverse effect. That's why we're interested in change.
The fact that addressing a mixed group as "chicas" would cause so much hilarity ought to give you pause.
But people with your mindset are not likely to be receptive to new ideas anyway.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> A lot of people are pretty sure it has had an adverse effect. That's why we're interested in change.
> The fact that addressing a mixed group as "chicas" would cause so much hilarity ought to give you pause.
> But people with your mindset are not likely to be receptive to new ideas anyway.



Perhaps if you show me the research I may begin to believe. I'm not closed minded as you imply in your rather pigeonholing response.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's all around you. Not my job to convince you. If you're interested you'll see for yourself.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> It's all around you. Not my job to convince you. If you're interested you'll see for yourself.



Sorry, I'm interested but not convinced. If you intend to convince someone of your stance in this forum, you ought to be prepared to demonstrate your position with convincing facts, not just arguments or personal vendettas. This forum is not political, nor for personal use. We all adhere to the rules and share our views not to create change but to learn from one another based on mutual respect and universally approved guidelines. Your comment regarding my "mindset" is personal and does not add value to the subject matter discussed in this thread. You should therefore refrain from making such comments.


----------



## k-in-sc

I see the male posters in this thread blithely insisting that masculine-dominated language doesn't bother anyone and it's fine, and the female posters saying that it does bother us, it's been proven to perpetuate gender bias and it needs to be changed somehow. That's all.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> The fact that addressing a mixed group as "chicas" would cause so much hilarity ought to give you pause.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

k-in-sc said:


> I see the male posters in this thread blithely insisting that masculine-dominated language doesn't bother anyone and it's fine, and the female posters saying that it does bother us, it's been proven to perpetuate gender bias and it needs to be changed somehow. That's all.


Let the record show that I'm on your side, at least to the degree that I recognize that it's a very real issue.


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, @Jeff_TX, I appreciate it. Sorry to have swept you up in my net


----------



## Breanna D-K

jilar said:


> No, Breanna, no intento atacar a nadie. Sólo me hizo gracia el término en inglés recién inventado, algo nuevo para mí.
> Y mostré algo que podría verse en el sentido contrario, y seguramente pocos conocíais eso de "marimandona".
> De ahí lo de "estamos aquí para aprender idiomas".
> 
> Sobre este tema solo puedo decir que yo respeto cómo cada persona prefiera hablar, si alguien quiere incluir a ambos sexos y de esa manera lo refleja claramente, por ejemplo: Enseña a tu hijo o hija a  ... (lo que sea).
> 
> Es su preferencia, y yo la respeto. Pero que no obliguen a otras personas a hablar como lo hacen ellos.
> 
> Si alguien no entiende este mensaje, siendo a modo general y para todo el mundo que lo lea:
> *
> Enseña a tu hijo a ... (lo que sea).*
> 
> Como el sentido común nos dice que debería entenderse (toda la vida se ha entendido perfectamente), tiene un problema de falta de sentido común.
> 
> Porque es obvio que las personas no sólo tienen hijos, también hijas, unos tienen una sola hija incluso.
> 
> Esa frase, ya lo dije, hay que entenderla como: Enseña a tu vástago a ...
> 
> Si tienes una hija, igualmente va para ti ese mensaje. Incluso si tienes varios descendientes, no sólo es para un "único hijo" el mensaje.
> 
> Por otro lado, Jeff, no hay que solucionar nada, quiero decir, que no es necesario (otra cosa es que haya personas que prefieran hablar de otra forma y alarguen el discurso incluyendo todas las posibilidades, pues sí, tienen esa alternativa).
> Toda la vida nos hemos entendido, ante:
> 
> Enseña a tu hijo a ser feliz. (Dicho a modo general para todo el mundo, no para alguien concreto que podamos saber si tiene hijo o tiene hija)
> Todos entendemos que ese "hijo" es cualquiera de nuestros vástagos, sea varón o mujer, o lo que se considere ser.
> En cambio ante:
> Enseña a tu hija a ser feliz. (Igualmente dicho en general, no hacia nadie en particular)
> Todos entendemos que CONCRETAMENTE el mensaje es para nuestras hijas, hembras. Y excluye a los varones.
> 
> Luego está la opción de los plurales, que pasa exactamente igual, si vemos "hijos" incluye a ambos sexos, y si dice "hijas"  excluye a los varones y refiere a las mujeres.
> 
> Y siempre ha sido así, y nos hemos entendido perfectamente.
> 
> ¿Que a veces puede haber ambigüedad? No lo niego. Pero no hay idioma perfecto. Todos, en algún momento, pueden generar cierta ambigüedad.
> 
> Por ejemplo, ¿tú tendrías algún problema si alguien te dice "I am tired" o "I am tall" por el hecho de que no sabes el sexo de esa persona?
> En español se sabría "estoy cansado" "soy alto"( es un tío), "estoy cansada" "soy alta" (es una tía).
> 
> El sentido común me parece esencial en todos los idiomas que puedan existir. Imaginemos una situación, alguien tiene un ataque al corazón y cae fulminado al suelo, todavía viviendo, otra persona se acerca y dice gritando:
> _-Necesitamos un médico ... ¿hay algún médico aquí?_ (pongo médico pero podría haber puesto doctor, para el caso)
> 
> Y se acerca una señora y le dice:
> _¿Te vale una doctora?_
> 
> Es para darle con una sartén en la cabeza.
> 
> Doctor, médico, masajist*a*, tenist*a*... incluyen a ambos sexos.
> En cambio doctora, _médica_ (que me cuesta hasta escribirlo), son excluyentes, sólo refieren al sexo femenino.
> 
> *El* cámar*a* = Persona, varón o hembra, que trabaja usando una cámara. (Siempre que digamos "el cámara ..." si no conocemos a esa persona no sabremos si es hombre o mujer)
> La cámara = herramienta para grabar imágenes.
> 
> Si queremos determinar que "el cámara" se trata concretamente de una mujer, podríamos decir "la camarógrafa", y para él "el camarógrafo".
> Pero es más sencillo decir "el cámara tiene que grabar 5 horas de película". Si es hombre o mujer, no queda determinado. ¿que es un hombre? vale, ¿que es una mujer? Pues vale igual.
> 
> Yo no veo que haya que solucionar nada. ¿Que alguien prefiera usar otras alternativas? Que las use. Pero que no venga diciendo o exigiendo que tenemos que cambiar la forma de expresarnos los demás.
> 
> PD: Lo de emplear la letra E para el caso neutro es algo que ya he visto, por ejemplo, saludar con:
> Hola a todEs.
> Y de ese modo se ahorra escribir: Hola a todas y todos.
> 
> Yo siempre diré "Hola a todos" (y ahí van incluidos ellos y ellas, quien no quiera entenderlo es su problema). Como siempre se ha dicho y se ha entendido perfectamente.



Claro que no hay ningún problema de entender usando las reglas que ya se usan en español. Y claro que hay palabras gramaticalmente femeninas que refieren a ambos sexos. *El problema existe SOLO con las palabras cuya forma depende en el sexo literal de eso a lo que refieren. *Con estas palabras, la identidad femenina se deriva simbólicamente de la identidad masculina y no vale tanto. Por ejemplo, como dije antes, si hay 99 niñas y llega solo un niño, "niñas" cambia a "niños," la cual NO ES NEUTRA. Es claramente la forma masculina usada en vez de una forma verdaderamente neutral. Esto uso significa, "Quizá es un grupo de ambos sexos, quizá de solo niños machos... Pero, simbólicamente (y aca tenemos el efecto psicológico), solo vale la presencia del niño macho." No hay ninguna duda que es así porque, también como dije, si hay 99 niños y llega una niña (o diez niñas...o cien niñas...) ¿qué cambia? Nadita. *Solo importa la presencia del niño*.

Así puedo decir que *no existe un neutro verdadero* si estamos hablando de los seres humanos. Solo existe lo masculino y lo femenino y, en grupos, la identidad femenina doblándose a la identidad masculina. Solo existe la forma masculina funcionando *como* una forma neutra. Solo tenemos el efecto psicológico y, para las niñas, el sentimiento de ser menos que impone esta regla. *ESO *es el problema y por *ESO* hay un movimiento.


----------



## Rodal

Breanna D-K said:


> Claro que no hay ningún problema de entender usando las reglas que ya se usan en español. Y claro que hay palabras gramaticalmente femeninas que refieren a ambos sexos. Esto no es correcto pues no existe palabra femenina que se refiera a ambos sexos.
> *
> El problema existe SOLO con las palabras cuya forma depende en el sexo literal de eso a lo que refieren. *Con estas palabras, la identidad femenina se deriva simbólicamente de la identidad masculina y no vale tanto. Por ejemplo, como dije antes, si hay 99 niñas y llega solo un niño, "niñas" cambia a "niños," la cual NO ES NEUTRA. Es claramente la forma masculina usada en vez de una forma verdaderamente neutral. Esto uso significa, "Quizá es un grupo de ambos sexos, quizá de solo niños machos... Pero, simbólicamente (y aca tenemos el efecto psicológico), solo vale la presencia del niño macho." No hay ninguna duda que es así porque, también como dije, si hay 99 niños y llega una niña (o diez niñas...o cien niñas...) ¿qué cambia? Nadita. *Solo importa la presencia del niño*..



Esto tampoco es correcto. Si bien es cierto que en un grupo mayoritariamente femenino se le llaman "niños" esto no significa que se esté usando la palabra masculina para referirse a todas las chicas cuando solo hay un varón aunque si es cierto. Si el grupo fuera compuesto solo de niñas mujeres, se les dice niñas en consideración a la mayoría, algo que no existe para los varones y si existe un solo niño varón en el grupo se les dice "niños" (asexual) para todos en consideración al niño varón para que no se sienta excluido del grupo pero también se les puede decir niños y niñas.  No veo donde está el favoritismo ni el perjuicio en esto.  La palabra niños siginfica "children", no signfica niños varones solamente. Ahora la palabra niño/hijo tampoco tiene género cuando se usa en forma indefinida, por ejemplo en la consulta médica: "marque el siguiente casillero si desea vacunar a su hijo/niño.  Esto NO está favoreciendo a ningún género y quien lo entiende bien no se siente afectado ni favorecido.  Estos mismos formularios también se están redactando con ambos sexos niños/niñas en consideración a las personas que no lo comprenden bien. Sin embargo una persona educada siempre lo va a comprender bien.


----------



## k-in-sc

"A group of green children is called green, but if they are all green except for one blue one, then they are called blue because blue is a neutral color." 

Maybe the real problem here is feminine forms. Maybe they all need to go away, like "aviatrix" and "poetess" have in English. Then, if we had to specify gender, we would have not only "actores varones" and "actores mujeres," which already exist, but "niños varones" and "niños mujeres," etc.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> "A group of green children is called green, but if they are all green except for one blue one, then they are called blue because blue is a neutral color."
> 
> Maybe the real problem here is feminine forms. Maybe they all need to go away, like "aviatrix" and "poetess" have in English. Then, if we had to specify gender, we would have not only "actores varones" and "actores mujeres," which already exist, but "niños varones" and "niños mujeres," etc.



Sería una buena solución k-in-sc, la idea es no hacer sentir a nadie excluido.  Digamos que el grupo lo conformara 99 niñas mujeres y 2 niños varónes.  Es natural que el maestro los salude, buenos dias niños y niñas. No es obligatorio usar "niños" para un grupo mixto. Para solucionar esto habría que escoger una palabra verdaderamente asexual como la hay en inglés (children) pero lamentablemente no existe.


----------



## duvija

De Rodal:

_Si el grupo fuera compuesto solo de niñas mujeres, se les dice niñas en consideración a la mayoría, algo que no existe para los varones y si existe un solo niño varón en el grupo se les dice "niños" (asexual) para todos en consideración al niño varón para que no se sienta excluido del grupo pero también se les puede decir niños y niñas_
--------------
Según tu razonamiento, ¿si el grupo está compuesto por 99 varones y 1 niña, habría que decirles 'niñas' para que esa única fémina no se sienta excluida?

(aparecen algunos argumentos inesperados y superinteresantes aquí...) 

Es que la historia de las palabras nos regala significados que tal vez tuvieron validez en algún momento, pero eso no los cristaliza para siempre. El rol de la mujer en la sociedad está cambiando (lentamente), entonces ¿por qué no las palabras????


----------



## Breanna D-K

Rodal said:


> Estos mismos formularios también se están redactando con ambos sexos niños/niñas en consideración a las personas que no lo comprenden bien. Sin embargo una persona educada siempre lo va a comprender bien.



I guess you're educated and everyone who understands that USING THE MASCULINE FORM AS A NEUTRAL FORM IS REALLY NOT NEUTRAL is uneducated. But anyway... YES, of COURSE "niños" can refer to a group of both children. OF COURSE it's used as the neuter form. OF COURSE I and everyone on this forum, I would imagine, understand it that way. The fact that "niños" is also the masculine form, however...as in, if it's a group of nothing but boys...means that it is not a true neuter form. SPANISH DOESN'T HAVE A *TRUE *NEUTER FORM. That would HAVE to be a form never used in reference to either male or female. If you are unable to see this, we must simply agree to disagree. (And please, Rodal, do not insist on the inferiority of others' intelligence when it is you who refuses to legitimately study the evolution of language.)


----------



## k-in-sc

Rodal said:


> ... Estos mismos formularios también se están redactando con ambos sexos niños/niñas en consideración a las personas que no lo comprenden bien. Sin embargo una persona educada siempre lo va a comprender bien.


Whenever we see "niños/niñas," we should take it as an insult to our intelligence ... 

But seriously, at least we all agree that "la idea es no hacer sentir a nadie excluido." We just ("just") disagree on what that looks like.

And Breanna dear, there's no need to shout, we can hear you just fine


----------



## Breanna D-K

duvija said:


> De Rodal:
> 
> _Si el grupo fuera compuesto solo de niñas mujeres, se les dice niñas en consideración a la mayoría, algo que no existe para los varones y si existe un solo niño varón en el grupo se les dice "niños" (asexual) para todos en consideración al niño varón para que no se sienta excluido del grupo pero también se les puede decir niños y niñas_
> --------------
> Según tu razonamiento, ¿si el grupo está compuesto por 99 varones y 1 niña, habría que decirles 'niñas' para que esa única fémina no se sienta excluida?
> 
> (aparecen algunos argumentos inesperados y superinteresantes aquí...)
> 
> Es que la historia de las palabras nos regala significados que tal vez tuvieron validez en algún momento, pero eso no los cristaliza para siempre. El rol de la mujer en la sociedad está cambiando (lentamente), entonces ¿por qué no las palabras????



I'm thinking maybe Rodal meant that "niños" is only neuter and "niñas" only specifically feminine, thereby the male sex is the one slighted because they don't have a form to specifically represent them. His incorrect reasoning is that "niños" is not also the masculine form. If he acklowedged that, he would also have to acknowledge that, when serving as the so-called neuter, it is simply the masculine form bridging the gap due to the lack of a true neutral form. I understand what he's trying to say, but his conclusions are wrong. Yes, "niños" does lend to some ambiguity and, accordingly, there's not always an easy way to say, "No, when I say I have two niños, I mean two niños machos." Is it "niños" referring to a group of both sexes or is it "niños" referring only to a group of boys? To counter that "niños" is thereby only the neuter, he should consider the following. If two mothers are watching their little boys play together and one says, "¡Mira a esos niños!" they are in no way simply saying, "Look at those children!" Everyone would understand them to mean, "Look at those boys!" "Niños" is both the masculine form and the default, so-called neuter form (because there never has been a true neuter form in Spanish as in, for example, German). But Rodal with never, ever see it this way.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm sure he sees our point, it just doesn't seem like a problem.


----------



## LanguageUser1234

Rodal said:


> la idea es no hacer sentir a nadie excluido


That very phrase is an example of how complicated this is. The adjective "excluido" could be understood to refer to male beings.

And what about "bienvenidos"?

Again, I see the problem. I am strongly in favor of inclusive language. I'm just thinking about what a huge change to the Spanish language this would imply....


----------



## k-in-sc

Yeah, way too much work for something that's not a big deal anyway (shrugs). Everybody knows what we mean, so what's the problem?!
Here we are with our Anglophone sensibilities preaching about the structure of a language we aren't even native in.
How's that for being a devil's advocate?


----------



## Breanna D-K

k-in-sc said:


> And Breanna dear, there's no need to shout, we can hear you just fine



Yeah, haha, sorry about that. I get confused over what I want to accentuate the most. There's just not enough bold, italicized, capitalized print to satisfy me.


----------



## Breanna D-K

k-in-sc said:


> Yeah, way too much work for something that's not a big deal anyway (shrugs). Everybody knows what we mean, so what's the problem?!
> Here we are with our Anglophone sensibilities preaching about the structure of a language we aren't even native in.
> How's that for being a devil's advocate?



Thanks for the levity!


----------



## k-in-sc

Kudos to all for keeping this discussion impassioned yet thoughtful and reasonably civil.


----------



## Rodal

duvija said:


> De Rodal:
> 
> _Si el grupo fuera compuesto solo de niñas mujeres, se les dice niñas en consideración a la mayoría, algo que no existe para los varones y si existe un solo niño varón en el grupo se les dice "niños" (asexual) para todos en consideración al niño varón para que no se sienta excluido del grupo pero también se les puede decir niños y niñas_
> --------------
> Según tu razonamiento, ¿si el grupo está compuesto por 99 varones y 1 niña, habría que decirles 'niñas' para que esa única fémina no se sienta excluida?
> 
> (aparecen algunos argumentos inesperados y superinteresantes aquí...)
> 
> Es que la historia de las palabras nos regala significados que tal vez tuvieron validez en algún momento, pero eso no los cristaliza para siempre. El rol de la mujer en la sociedad está cambiando (lentamente), entonces ¿por qué no las palabras????



No es mi razonamiento el que expongo duvija, es la regla general. En casos mixtos se está usando mucho decir "niños y niñas" en consideración a ambos sexos ya que tal como lo expliqué anteriormente no es obligatorio usar la palabra niños para grupos mixtos. No conviertas este hilo en un debate político, para eso existen otros foros. Yo solamente hago aclaraciones de acuerdo a la regla general y ofrezco alternativas existentes para conflictos excluyentes.


----------



## k-in-sc

I think debating how language _should _be used as well as how it_ is_ used falls within the purview of the forum.


----------



## Rodal

Breanna D-K said:


> I'm thinking maybe Rodal meant that "niños" is only neuter and "niñas" only specifically feminine, thereby the male sex is the one slighted because they don't have a form to specifically represent them. His incorrect reasoning is that "niños" is not also the masculine form. If he acklowedged that, he would also have to acknowledge that, when serving as the so-called neuter, it is simply the masculine form bridging the gap due to the lack of a true neutral form. I understand what he's trying to say, but his conclusions are wrong. Yes, "niños" does lend to some ambiguity and, accordingly, there's not always an easy way to say, "No, when I say I have two niños, I mean two niños machos." Is it "niños" referring to a group of both sexes or is it "niños" referring only to a group of boys? To counter that "niños" is thereby only the neuter, he should consider the following. If two mothers are watching their little boys play together and one says, "¡Mira a esos niños!" they are in no way simply saying, "Look at those children!" Everyone would understand them to mean, "Look at those boys!" "Niños" is both the masculine form and the default, so-called neuter form (because there never has been a true neuter form in Spanish as in, for example, German). But Rodal with never, ever see it this way.



Breanna, thank you for acknowledging my reasoning and I stand behind it because contrary to your belief, I do see your point, however just as Jeff_TX said, language evolves and the word niños (plural) is considered a neutral word today for both male and female. Whether you like it or not it’s the word that's been chosen and we can either accept it or use some other alternative.  Your assertion of the word "niños" in your example is incorrect. If someone comes up to me and tells me "mira a los niños jugando" (look at the children playing) in my mind I see boys and girls. If you choose to believe this word is only used for boys, that is your perception because you are a non-native speaker and don't understand the proper use of the word "niños".  A non-native speaker is conditioned to learn every word with a gender to pair them up with the correct articles and corresponding objects.  A native speaker does not go through this process of separating female from male words, we just learn from spoken language and know the difference between niños (plural) from niños. I'm sorry this is so difficult for you to understand but the Spanish language is beautiful as it is and does not need to change and adapt to the whims of non-native speakers.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> I think debating how language _should _be used as well as how it_ is_ used falls within the purview of the forum.



Only within pre-existing guidelines and facts, not distortion, discredit and make believe situations that lend themselves to cause more confusion to non-native speakers that are just learning to speak the language. Again, this is not a political debate, we're discussing language and its use to help people understand the language in its most pure form.  If your desire is to change the language and start a movement, this is not the correct website for you.


----------



## k-in-sc

Except that this is also an issue for native Spanish speakers. It just strikes us English speakers more since we haven't been immersed desde niño/a (brainwashed)


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> Except that this is also an issue for native Spanish speakers. It just strikes us English speakers more since we haven't been immersed desde niño/a (brainwashed)



I do believe in the brainwashing effect; we're all conditioned in some way to see things a certain way. This does not mean one is better than the other, it just means we are all different and we embrace that difference as part of who we are as a nation.  Hispanics may be brainwashed to see things in differently as much as you are brainwashed to believe that Hispanics are wrong. You may believe you're on the right until someone proves you wrong. You have no basis to claim detriment caused by gender neutral words nor to say native speakers are all brainwashed and yet you speak up as if you owned the truth. Language changes over time and democratically.  In answer to your question: no, I don't believe this is an issue for the native Spanish speakers at all. We love our language the way it is and see gender differences as a natural phenomenon.


----------



## k-in-sc

It wasn't a question, it was a statement. Although it obviously isn't an issue for _all_ Spanish speakers, just the ones who are starting to gain consciousness.


----------



## jilar

Jeff_TX said:


> That very phrase is an example of how complicated this is. The adjective "excluido" could be understood to refer to male beings.
> 
> And what about "bienvenidos"?
> 
> Again, I see the problem. I am strongly in favor of inclusive language. I'm just thinking about what a huge change to the Spanish language this would imply....



Uf ... yo me lo imagino, sería mucho más complicado de lo que ya es.
¿De verdad queremos eso?
Además hecho de una manera artificial, por así decirlo. Quiero decir, que todo idioma evoluciona de una manera natural, no forzada. Los idiomas son democráticos ... y al final el que gana es el que habla la mayoría.
Quienes quieran hablar a su propio modo, tendrán problemas para entenderse con la mayoría de quienes hablan ese mismo idioma.
Sería como ir a un país, que tiene su propio idioma, y uno hablar otro idioma. No se entenderá. ¿Van a cambiar los de ese país la forma de hablar para entenderse con el extraño? Es más fácil lo contrario.

En esa frase se dice "excluido" porque modifica a "nadie".
Se podría decir perfectamente: lo importante es que ninguna person*a* se sienta excluid*a*.

De ese segundo modo ¿tú crees que los varones se sienten excluidos? Ya te digo yo que no.

Yo entiendo todo el problema que planteáis, sí, no hay tal neutro (lingüísticamente hablando), en todo caso sería que según el contexto se emplea el término masculino (cuando refiere sin lugar a duda a varones) o el mixto (cuando refiere a ambos sexos, aunque haya mayoría femenina).
Pero no lo comparto. Ya que si lo compartiera yo me sentiría excluido si dicen "persona excluida", y promovería para que se inventara "person*o*".
Así como alguna política soltó eso de "miembra", para crear el femenino de "miembro".

Me parece totalmente innecesario, la verdad.

Podéis leer opiniones de los lingüistas, respecto a las ideas de algunos políticos sobre "cambiar el idioma por decreto/ley".
Podéis ver que, al menos en España, se han firmado acuerdos por distintas instituciones (políticas y sindicales) aceptando las sugerencias de quienes promueven un "lenguaje no sexista", quizá porque se dejan llevar por eso de sentirse "políticamente correcto", porque a la hora de la verdad, nadie habla, ni por lo tanto escribe, del modo enrevesado en que intentan hacerlo tales grupos en pro del cambio del idioma.

Algunos ejemplos:
http://www.publico.es/culturas/rae-cree-lenguaje-no-sexista.html
http://www.larazon.es/historico/442...no-sexista-JLLA_RAZON_439757#.Ttt1EpRfGOewJ2C

Si de paso queréis ponerle un poco de picante al asunto, leed a Pérez-Reverte, que no se muerde la lengua.

El mayor problema aquí es que si no aceptas tales cambios ya te tachan de sexista, o machista por concretar algo más.
El idioma es como es, y la personalidad de cada persona poco tiene que ver en el primero.

¿Que hay machismo? No lo dudo. ¿Que hay feminismo? Tampoco lo dudamos.
Pero el idioma no lo han hecho ni unos ni otros, lo han hecho todas las personas que a lo largo de la historia de ese idioma lo han ido conformando.


----------



## k-in-sc

I don't think that argument is going to fly with English speakers, since we have seen our language absorb all kinds of external, politically motivated changes in the sphere of gender and come out the better for it (firefighter, police officer, flight attendant, mail carrier, Ms., etc.).

The opinions of the hidebound RAE also don't carry a lot of weight with us. It's a completely different approach to language, and not better, in our opinion.


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> I don't think that argument is going to fly with English speakers, since we have seen our language absorb all kinds of external, politically motivated changes in the sphere of gender and come out the better for it (firefighter, police officer, flight attendant, mail carrier, Ms., etc.).



Correction, that argument isn't going to fly with k-in-sc and the minority group of non native speakers that refuse to go along with the language as carried forward by the majority. Perhaps the solution would be for k-in-sc and followers to create different language. Good luck with that!


----------



## jilar

Rodal said:


> If someone comes up to me and tells me "mira a los niños jugando" (look at the children playing) in my mind I see boys and girls.


Exacto, es que es así. Aunque me explicaré algo mejor.
Si alguien viene y me dice: -Mira qué contentos los niños jugando.

-Si yo levanto la vista y veo varones y también hembras, ese NIÑOS dicho por esa persona, entiendo que significa "personas de poca edad, incluyendo ambos sexos".
-Si levanto la vista y sólo veo chicos, pues entiendo que refiere a ellos, a los varones de pequeña edad que estoy viendo.
-Si levanto la vista y veo solo niñas, y ningún niño, me chocará la expresión de esa persona. Quizá *ella* (digo "ella" porque pienso en "esa persona" tal como he finalizado la frase anterior, que no sabemos si es varón o hembra, por lo tanto es un término MIXTO o ambiguo quizá, pero podría decir "él" ¿qué problema hay en estas posibilidades? Ya que con ninguna de esas formas estoy excluyendo a nadie. Decir "ella" o "él" es economizar en lugar de decir algo tan largo como "esa persona", que sigue sirviendo para referir a ambos sexos. El varón que se sienta excluido al leer "esa persona", tiene un problema con el idioma, y de sentido común) tenga una perspectiva diferente, y a mí un poste u otra cosa me esté ocultando que, de hecho, hay un niño entre un conjunto de niñas que juegan.
Es algo, por lo tanto, intranscendente.
-Finalmente, lo mismo, pero en una situación en la que yo sé que a quien se está refiriendo esa persona sólo pueden ser niñas, vamos, que sé con seguridad que no hay ningún niño en el grupo. Por ejemplo, yo soy profesor en un aula, y en ella sólo tengo alumnas, y entra alguien y dice algo refiriéndose a ellas, si dice:
-A ver, niños, mañana hay que traer chándal pues daremos gimnasia.

Tanto me chocaría a mí, como a mis alumnas, y seguro que pensaríamos: -Bueno, quien entró no sabe que en esta clase todo son niñas. Simplemente ha entrado y usado el genérico, el mixto, que engloba a todos (tanto niños como niñas), porque no ha tenido tiempo de comprobar uno por uno el sexo de cada alumna.

Una situación muy posible. Ahora bien, tanto yo, el profesor, como cualquier alumna, podría corregir a esa persona, pero no porque se sientan excluidas, simplemente por correción lingüística. Para hacerle ver a esa persona que está hablando hacia solo mujeres, por lo tanto lo correcto es que diga:
-A ver, niñas, ...


----------



## k-in-sc

You're right that it's not up to non-native speakers to change anything. We're just expressing solidarity with the native speakers who are uncomfortable with the status quo.


----------



## pachanga7

convenience & tradition. It's easier to keep doing what we've always done. However, the experience of promoting gender-neutral language in English has shown that people will often ridicule changes that are in fact logical and easy. Once you learn how, it turns out that gender-neutral language in English is convenient and comprehensible.
Is there really never any misunderstanding linked to the use of gendered terms to refer to people in Spanish? "Se ruega que todos los padres asistan la reunión con la maestra." ¿Acaso las madres pueden quedar en casa? O, "Se ruega que tanto los padres como las madres asistan la reunión de martes." ¿Ahora lo tenemos claro? ¿Que tal: "Todo padre de familia que asiste recibirá información sobre sus hijos"? "Los padres que asisten..."

Linguistic "marking" is done when we feel that something contradicts the norm. This linguistic marking affects people's attitudes and behavior. Unconsciously we seek to conform to the norm.
English-language psychological studies regarding the impact of gendered language on visualization (or "psych studies" for short--please don't say "psycho studies"--it means "investigaciones de sicópata") have shown that it's harder for people to imagine the cross-gender scenario if the supposedly "neutral" term matches that used for a single gender. So the risk is that the language joins with other social forces that might discourage children from seeking work in nontraditional fields. It's just harder to imagine that a "fireman" might very well be a woman sometimes, or that a "male nurse" might be naturally suited to his work. Why not say "firefighter" and "nurse" instead?
plenty of research is being done:
Carmon, I. (n.d.). The effects of gendered language in job ads. Jezebel. Retrieved from http://jezebel.com/5803238/the-effects-of-gendered-language-in-job-ads

Lacorte, R. (2013, February 3). State moves toward gender-neutral language. The Seattle Times. Retrieved from http://seattletimes.com/html/localnews/2020282616_genderneutralxml.html

Leaper, C., & Bigler, R. S. (2004). Gendered Language and Sexist Thought. Monographs of the Society for Research in Child Development, 69(1), 128-142. doi: 10.1111/j.0037-976X.2004.00283.x

Language is mediated by culture and vice versa. In a culture where many women are already doctors, such as in Cuba for example, the influence of gender markers in language is probably lessened, and many girls will continue to aspire to the field of medicine because they can see that Tía Rosario es una doctora, así que yo también puedo ser doctora.
But this is not to say that language has NO effect. If doctores y doctoras de medicina are competing for a prize or a promotion, and the application refers to "el médico" then the psychology experts tell us that this language will subtly influence everyone participating in that use of language to consider a male doctor a more fitting subject of the distinction than a female one.
It might be easier in English than in Spanish to make some of these changes because gender is not incorporated into the pronouns, and the noun choices are flexible. English has fewer gendered nouns/noun endings, and traditional choices that use them (poetess, aviatrix, airman) can simply leave them off or be replaced with another descriptive phrase: Chairman --> chair. Fireman --> firefighter. Mail man --> mail carrier. Stewardess --> flight attendant. Actress --> actor. Garbageman --> Sanitation worker. Occasionally you still run into situations where a simple replacement does not spring to mind, but it's only a matter of time and the will to effect the change. Language is nothing if not flexible.
Gendered terms for people in Spanish are a mixed bag. Some of them change depending on the gender makeup of the individuals being referenced, others never do:
la parte
la persona
el individuo
la gente
el pueblo
la estirpe
el vástago
la persona a cargo
el padre de familia
el marido
la madre
la parte actora
la parte demandada
el sujeto
el sujeto pasible

el vecino
el padre
el hijo
el crío
el fulano de tal
el tío (=guy)
el muchacho
el interlocutor
el esposo

el joven
el descendiente
el esquincle
el cónyuge

el perito
el especialista
el juez
el gerente
el profesional
el trabajador
el mecánico
el delinquente
el autor

In the first bunch, both pronouns and nouns are unchanging. We see they are more or less evenly distributed between male and female forms. (In my line of work as an interpreter it is sometimes handy to have terms that don't distinguish). In the second group both the noun and the pronoun change if referring exclusively to females or a female. In the third group the pronoun can change and the noun does not. This might be considered part of a larger set along with the second group, for gender is indicated variably whether by one change or two. The fourth group refers to professional standing and all change with gender in some cases, by pronoun if nothing more.

If we're only concerned about inclusiveness to the individual, we can make sure to include them when appropriate: "Boys and girls." "Lady and gentlemen." "Niñas y niño." But in barely mixed groups this may have the effect of making the individual feel uncomfortable at being singled out by gender, the opposite of our intent. The bigger picture in my mind is what language choices do to societal attitudes as a whole.

One strategy for making people-related terms more explicitly all-encompassing in terms of gender is to make them plural. This often works well in English ("Interested persons should bring their resumes by the office"). English also tends to leave off the pronoun altogether, or informally we say "they" for the singular. Singular forms in both languages seem less inclusive and therefore problematic in Spanish from the point of view of inclusiveness because we're more likely to know the identity of an individual than a whole group, and therefore are more doubting of the feminine case: is "el entrevistado" a male subject or merely unidentified? For this reason I would argue that "los jóvenes" is more easily understood as a potentially mixed group than is "el joven", of course, depending also on the context. But this is not quite adequate for those of us with equal treatment on our minds, when the actual referents are undetermined. There are many creative options for balancing instead of replacing the gendered language being used in Spanish, one I would argue being that males are often referred to using feminine forms, as in "las personas". The difficulty might be more of a concern in the professional arena where ambiguous pronouns given to gendered assumptions ("los", "él", "el") tend to be unavoidable in Spanish, and are predominantly male. On the other hand, it is not my culture, or rather, mine to misinterpret, so as fascinating as I find the topic, in the end I would leave it to the Latinas and Latinos to lead the way on this one.


----------



## k-in-sc

It seems to me that Spanish speakers will have to brainstorm on a case-by-case basis, for example to find alternatives to "padres de familia."
Once you are aware of this sexism in language (any language), it's both glaring and laughable. If it's not, that's because the light bulb has not come on for you yet. Maybe it never will


----------



## pachanga7

Well, it's a very interesting discussion here. Some folks believe it's not a problem, others think maybe yes.

But honestly, what are Spanish speakers with a non-sexist intention going to do, given the prevalence of gendered pronouns? Practically speaking? Because uprooting the gendered pronouns wholesale would be a violence to the language.

I recently heard that in some legal jurisdictions, I forget if it's Ecuador or where, the repetition of each and every masculine/"neutral" term, in the feminine form, has been mandated for all of their legal documents: "En cuanto a los duenos y las duenas..." etc. It makes for very cumbersome reading. And I speak as someone who is familiar with the non-sexist language arguments, both pro and con, in English, and who sides with the pros. It was easier than the critics claimed in English, and we've come a long way. But I think it's just not as easy to make these kinds of structural changes in Spanish, or does anyone have any practical suggestions, beyond the @ (which seems to work well in some written instances)?

The historical tendency of Spanish seems be towards balancing gendered language rather than removing it. A native Spanish speaker once pointed out to me that, many times, the reverse case is also true, that men and boys are included in feminine forms that are being used as the neutral case, "gente" and "persona" being the most common. So it's not quite the same scenario as in English. I'm thinking balance is the way to go, rather than replacement. Just as in English, Spanish writers could strive to be evenhanded whenever possible, for instance, by alternating between gender references: "el niño" for one paragraph or chapter, "la niña" for the next.

For intra-sentence options, "he or she" is now common in English. But Spanish speakers have already streamlined their language by making gender differentiation often the matter of changing a single letter or two, thus making the longer alternatives seem more repetitious by comparison, the difference between "niños" and "niñas" vs. "boys" and "girls"--although it's a poor choice of examples I suppose because "niños y niñas" is one combination form (in which both male and female forms are included explicitly) that is already well-accepted.

At the same time, gendered nouns are much more pervasive in Spanish than in English: enfermero y enfermera vs. nurse. But not infrequently there are forms such as "joven" or "especialista" which take only a gendered pronoun. Is is possible to drop pronouns altogether in some instances? It's more common in English I think, but something to consider.

"Every student must do his homework" is easily made into "Every student must do his or her homework" but "Cada alumno o alumna deberá hacer sus tareas" seems clunkier perhaps  because the repetition comes earlier, in the primary subject of the sentence. Notice that the third person singular possessive pronouns "su" and "sus" are NOT gendered, unlike in English. Every language has its ways of being efficient.

"Todos los alumnos deben hacer sus tareas" sounds perhaps a bit more natural to Spanish than the version with "cada," or am I mistaken? Like Rodal at the playground, I think I visualize both males and females with this phrase. Even though Spanish is an acquired language for me, I'm used to it too now. Then again, I am aware that I don't know for sure what it's doing to me subconsciously, since we often aren't aware of bias. My least favorite option in terms of gender neutrality would be "El alumno debe hacer sus tareas" because those cases where a singular masculine noun is used alone, where a feminine version also exists, seem most discriminatory, but I don't think native speakers would favor this construction either, in the sense of "Todos los alumnos." The English equivalent "The student must do his homework" which was once commonly used in the sense of "every student" now seems quite dated--progress!

Another suggestion: say "la humanidad" o "los seres humanos" instead of "el hombre"--that's an easy one.

And let's not forget about images--they matter too. Those who care about such things would do well to make sure to use gender-inclusive illustrations in printed materials.


----------



## duvija

Love these discussions. Someday, even males will understand them...


----------



## Breanna D-K

Rodal said:


> Breanna, thank you for acknowledging my reasoning and I stand behind it because contrary to your belief, I do see your point, however just as Jeff_TX said, language evolves and the word niños (plural) is considered a neutral word today for both male and female. Whether you like it or not it’s the word that's been chosen and we can either accept it or use some other alternative.  Your assertion of the word "niños" in your example is incorrect. If someone comes up to me and tells me "mira a los niños jugando" (look at the children playing) in my mind I see boys and girls. If you choose to believe this word is only used for boys, that is your perception because you are a non-native speaker and don't understand the proper use of the word "niños".  A non-native speaker is conditioned to learn every word with a gender to pair them up with the correct articles and corresponding objects.  A native speaker does not go through this process of separating female from male words, we just learn from spoken language and know the difference between niños (plural) from niños. I'm sorry this is so difficult for you to understand but the Spanish language is beautiful as it is and does not need to change and adapt to the whims of non-native speakers.



Yes, "niños" is the accepted way to refer to a group of both female and male children. I have neither negated that nor implied that I wouldn't understand it as such. I most certainly understand that. I was stating in my example that if there were two little boys and one mother said to the other, "Mira a esos niños," in *that example* "niños" means "male children." "Niños," depending on context, means either "a group of male children" or "a group of male and female children." I do *not* believe that "niños" is used only for boys and I have never said anything like that. All along I have been saying that "niños" is the masculine plural form that is also the *accepted* plural neuter form but that *it is not, in fact, a legitimate neuter*. You have said as much yourself:



Rodal said:


> Para solucionar esto habría que escoger una palabra verdaderamente asexual como la hay en inglés (children) pero lamentablemente no existe.



A true neuter much be asexual. "Niños" is the accepted neuter, not a *true* neuter.

With that said, I agree with the sentiments of the native speakers who say it's not our place to force change as non-native speakers. I'm not attempting to use Word Reference to start a movement; my question was, "Does a movement exist for a legitimate neuter form?" which somehow became an argument about whether the accepted form is actually, technically, linguistically neuter. It is not.


----------



## duvija

Please, leave out the 'native vs non-native speakers' in this conversation. The problem is generic and we both know what it's meant by it.


----------



## Rodal

duvija said:


> Please, leave out the 'native vs non-native speakers' in this conversation. The problem is generic and we both know what it's meant by it.



Wait, if we leave out the natives and non-natives we are left with no discussion.  Just kidding.

We started using the words natives and non-natives after k-in-sc said that natives were "brainwashed", "haven't yet seen the light", and defied the RAE's take on the matter.  When someone makes such an arrogant comment and implies that their position is better than the one held by most natives, the ones who've shaped the language over the course of history, it's only natural to see the formation of separate groups.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Largo y profundo debate. Voy a aportar mi humilde punto de vista.
El castellano desde allá por el siglo XI, cuando alguien comenzó a escribirlo en las glosas emilianenses, hasta ahora ha venido evolucionando constantemente, no es una lengua muerta. Pero, ¿qué lo hace evolucionar? Estoy bastante seguro de que las academias, universidades, instituciones, eruditos, etc, ni ya puestos a enumerar, los foros, no son los que hacen evolucionar una lengua. Evoluciona gracias a la gente que lo habla y, fijaros bien, digo gente, millones de hombres y mujeres. Sí, aunque a alguien le pese, las mujeres han contribuido tanto como los hombres.

El lenguaje es la herramienta más democrática que ha creado el hombre, a este respecto no manda ninguna élite, ni intelectual ni de otro tipo. La gente habla como le place. Si algo no le gusta a la gente, lo rechaza y se pierde en el olvido.
¿Por qué una mujer decide decir por ejemplo, pardon my French, "No me toques los cojones" en vez de "No me toques los ovarios"?
Nadie la obliga y sin embargo muchas deciden usarlo. Si extendiera el razonamiento, que yo personalmente no lo hago, alguien podría preguntarse si es o no es machismo —por su parte—. Para mí es pura y simplemente una expresión.

Se está planteando aquí lo bien que le vendría al español una normalización que evitara todo este machismo lingüístico —¿lavado de cerebro he leído por ahí, adoctrinamiento? Ozú que diría alguno— que acarrea el idioma desde tiempos inmemoriales.
Me parece estupendo. Me apunto. Pongámonos manos a la obra. Aunque, no os confundáis, uno —o una— puede sugerir, plantear y tratar de que todo esto llegue a buen puerto pero el juez último —¿o debería decir la juez última?Lo siento, es la fuerza de la costumbre...— en lo que concierne a todos estos temas va a seguir siendo el mismo—¿la misma?— de siempre, los millones de hombres y mujeres que lo hablan que son los que han decidido por mayoría y democráticamente, le pese a quien le pese, la manera de hablarlo.

Con esto quiero decir que si queréis iniciar la ola, estupendo, pero os va a costar empujar a tanta gente y llegado el caso quién sabe cómo acabará.
Un saludo y perdón por el tostón.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi,

Oh, man (and woman), one more  endless discussion of non-inclusive grammatical genre! ^_^

I think what I’m about to say has always been the feeling of most of us native Spanish-speaking people (the huge majority, I suspect)…

We need to be clear about concepts first: “_género_” (category, class) is not the same as «_sexo_» (the biological condition). For example, in Spanish, “_el género humano_”—a masculine nominal group, by the way—used to refer to the human race just a pair of decades ago. As we've been invaded by English scientific and professional slang concepts, the term “_género_” has become blurred. Modern Spanish-speakers know that a person’s biological features usually determines the _género_ of a word referring to him/her, but seem to forget that it's never ever the other way around.  

I know, I know,  it’s about being inclusive to women. Neither my mom nor my sisters, daughter, nieces, female friends (or any woman I’ve ever met in life, as I far as I remember) have seemed to feel inferior to men or discriminated just because of a word gender. Trust me. For instance, they even use the impersonal pronoun “_uno_” (with the masculine genre inflection) including them women, way more than “_una_”. They only use “_una_” when they mean a contrast to males, or in general, when talking about a women-exclusively-related thing.

I would dare to say that, in Spanish, non-femenine plural words have a stronger tendency to sound neutral rather than masculine. For instance, expressions like “_los profesores, algunos hijos, queridos hermanos, honorables ciudadanos, los niños de hoy, mis familiares cercanos, mis bellos padres, aquí todos son libres_” need additional explanation to be clearly masculine. That could be done by context or any extra-grammatical ways (gestures, perception, tacit ideas, etc.), but very often we need to specify the sex of the people group we're talking about: “_Todos mis hijos varones salieron a mi padre_” (All of my male offsprings took after my father); otherwise, daughters would be understood too. When the sex is not specified in the phrase, even in the less smart men’s mind, females are necessarily alluded to as well… and they know it.

That work a little less for singular non-femenine words. Still the context would make it very clear in most cases.

Yes, we males need urgently a grammar gender inflection for masculine purposes only. It’s not fair to be taken as “_una parte del montón_.”

Just to end my intervention, a good example: “_Los niños buscan su hogar_”  (We children are looking for a home”) is a sentence that a little girl used to say in a TV segment about lost-and-found children and children adoption; and she didn’t look like any weird at all to anybody. Not even a bad joke would be ventured because there was no material for it.

Regards!!


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> You're right that it's not up to non-native speakers to change anything. We're just expressing solidarity with the native speakers who are uncomfortable with the status quo.



Really? who?..


----------



## Rodal

k-in-sc said:


> It wasn't a question, it was a statement. Although it obviously isn't an issue for _all_ Spanish speakers, just the ones who are starting to gain consciousness.



Hmmm, I detect ethnocentric arrogance again, more facts less rhetoric please.


----------



## Rodal

Breanna D-K said:


> I guess you're educated and everyone who understands that USING THE MASCULINE FORM AS A NEUTRAL FORM IS REALLY NOT NEUTRAL is uneducated. But anyway... YES, of COURSE "niños" can refer to a group of both children. OF COURSE it's used as the neuter form. OF COURSE I and everyone on this forum, I would imagine, understand it that way. The fact that "niños" is also the masculine form, however...as in, if it's a group of nothing but boys...means that it is not a true neuter form. SPANISH DOESN'T HAVE A *TRUE *NEUTER FORM. That would HAVE to be a form never used in reference to either male or female. If you are unable to see this, we must simply agree to disagree. (And please, Rodal, do not insist on the inferiority of others' intelligence when it is you who refuses to legitimately study the evolution of language.)



Wow, I never said that someone with less education was inferior to someone with more education. You said it.  I respect people for who they are. Please don't twist my words in the same manner as you twist our Spanish.  I'm glad you've started a movement to create a new language, good luck with that, just leave our language alone. Thanks!


----------



## Gabriel

The subject is complex and I don't have a definitive answer. But I tend to agree with those who distinguish the sexual gender from the general gender. While this is more a problem in Spanish than in English, in English also happens.

Or does anybody imagine the following dialogue?
- Look, there are a lot of dogs there. How many do you think there are?
- How could I know? I should look closely between their rear legs to see which of them are dogs and which are bitches. You know, dogs and bitches look very similar from the distance.

The noun that describes that specie of the canine genera is DOG. Now, a male DOG is called DOG, and a female DOG is called BITCH but not for that they are any less DOG than their male counterpart.

Nobody thinks that a "copa" is female but a "vaso" is male, from a sexual point of view.
In the same way that nobody thinks that an "araña" needs to be sexually female to be an araña or that a "gato" needs to be sexually male to be a gato.

In the same way, nobody thinks that UNA PERSONA BELLA must be a woman, or UN SER HUMANO GENEROSO must be a man.

Yes, within things that can be classified sexually (that is mainly animals, including the homo sapiens) there are more "generics" that match with the "male" version than with the "female" version, but there are not few neutral female versions that can be applied to sexual beings:
Oveja, cabra, trucha, golondrina, paloma, persona, maravilla, genialidad, hermosura... (for example, nobody will say "Juan, eres un maravillo").

I actually dislike when they say things like "buenas tardes a todos los invitados y todas las invitadas, a los autoridados y las autoridades, y demás personos presentes y personas presentas". And I also dislike the "obsecuentes" and "obsecuentas" that think they are very "inteligentes" and "inteligentas" because they say "presidente" and "presidenta" or "gerente" and "gerenta". If this sounds like the president(a) of a some South American country that I don't want to name but starts with "A" and ends in "rgentina", it's a simple coincidence.

Yes, there are loose ends, as other posters pointed out.
I like very much the case that you have an older "hijo" and a younger "hija", and someone asks you "¿cómo se llaman tus hijos?" and you say "Mi hijo mayor se llama Juan y mi ______ menor Julieta".

You cannot say "mi hijo menor se llama Julieta", and you cannot say "Mi hija menor se llama Julieta" because you have only one "hija" so she is not the "hija menor".
There are workarounds, like "Mi hijo mayor se llama Juan y mi hija Julieta", or "Mi hijo se llama Juan y mi hija Julieta", or why not just "Juan y Julieta", but they won't convince the rival team.


----------



## Breanna D-K

Rodal said:


> Wow, I never said that someone with less education was inferior to someone with more education. You said it.  I respect people for who they are. Please don't twist my words in the same manner as you twist our Spanish.  I'm glad you've started a movement to create a new language, good luck with that, just leave our language alone. Thanks!



Then please explain this, Rodal: 





Rodal said:


> Estos mismos formularios también se están redactando con ambos sexos niños/niñas en consideración a las personas que no lo comprenden bien. Sin embargo una persona educada siempre lo va a comprender bien.


  I have not twisted what you said. You said that an educated person will always understand it. That implies that only the uneducated or less intelligent will not.

Also, I do not twist my Spanish. If "niños" is used to mean, in certain contexts, "little boys" and in other contexts, "little boys and girls," then it is not truly neuter. Again, you have said as much yourself: 





Rodal said:


> Para solucionar esto habría que escoger una palabra verdaderamente asexual como la hay en inglés (children) pero lamentablemente no existe.


 (Also, please do not assume that I agree with everything everyone on "my" side of the argument says.) My whole point has been and will always be to establish that the Spanish language does not have a true neuter like, for instance, German, and that this effects people, both men and women, on a psychological (and many times subconscious) level. I maintain that less-than-truly-neutral language is a symbolic, subconscious support for gender bias, but I have never insulted the Spanish language itself or native Spanish speakers. I also wholeheartedly agree that a movement for gender-inclusive language must begin with native speakers--and, as I am now aware, it has. Finally, you and those on "your" side of the debate have helped me to see that using "niños" to mean "boy and girl children" can negatively effect boys and men, as the masculine form is ambiguous by virtue of also being used as a neuter.


----------



## Gabriel

k-in-sc said:


> "A group of green children is called green, but if they are all green except for one blue one, then they are called blue because blue is a neutral color."


How do you call a group of dogs and bitches? Or horses and mares?

Can you distinguish the concepts, between a generic member of the species "Horse" which is called "Horse" regardless of its genitalia, a specifically male horse which is called Horse, and a specifically female Horse which is called Mare?


----------



## Gabriel

Let's try this dictionary:

Children = Niños
Boys =Niños
Girls = Niñas


----------



## Breanna D-K

Gabriel said:


> How do you call a group of dogs and bitches? Or horses and mares?
> 
> Can you distinguish the concepts, between a generic member of the species "Horse" which is called "Horse" regardless of its genitalia, a specifically male horse which is called Horse, and a specifically female Horse which is called Mare?



I can't speak concerning horses, or dogs, or a lot of other things... But I own goats, and they're all called goats. The males are bucks or wethers, depending on whether or not they're castrated. The females are called does.  "Goat" would then be a true neuter word. I believe that k-in-sc was trying to point out the flaw of believing that the masculine form used as the neuter form is a true or, in the words of Rodal, "verdaderamente aesexual," neuter.

With that said, I don't think the point of her comment was to speak of anything other than "niños." It would be ridiculous for anyone, native or non-native, to expect to change the entire grammatical gender scheme of Spanish. Or, better said, impossible. That WOULD be a different language. The real problem lies with "esas palabras cuya forma depende en el sexo literal de eso a lo que refieren," as I said in one of my million comments (ha!) above. That almost exclusively means words referring to humans. In the case of humans (and, yes, some animals), grammatical gender is not just arbitrary gender (as in "la silla" or "el sofá") but a reflection of literal gender.


----------



## Breanna D-K

One last comment (which would make about a million and one). This thread is, as we say, trying to eat my soul. Instead of getting on Word Reference essentially every minute that my niño macho  is asleep or playing by himself, I think I'm going to bow out of the conversation and let myself be misunderstood, without further defense, from here on out. As always, I stand behind what I've said, but I apologize to anyone I may have offended by virtue of how I've said what I've said.


----------



## DeriLius

You were asking about how to generalize in Spanish without being sexist about this phrase that you wanted to hang at your office: "_Teach your kid about compassion and tolerance_," You proposed: "_Enseña a TU HIJO acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? As well as: "Enseña_ a TUS HIJOS acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? 
IF IT (the sign) HAS A PICTURE UNDER OR ABOVE THE PHRASE you can say:
"Enséñales a amar y ayudar" [Teach them love and mercy] Compassion is being of help and tolerance is loving. In Spanish, only in formal situations is used the Slavic, Latin, Semitic, and Arabic roots to refer to words. So, it is more common saying... 'love to help all' than compassion. Generalizing, people in many cultures do not understand the full concept of a word in their own language.
IF IT (the sign) DOES NOT HAVE A PICTURE UNDER OR ABOVE THE PHRASE you could say:
"Sé ejemplo a los tuyos de amor y ayuda" [Be you an example to your love ones of love and mercy]
OR BEING MORE SOULFUL
"Cultiva en tus hijos el cariño y amor en otros" [Cultivate (Grow) in them the care and love for/in others]
OR BEING MORE SPIRITUAL
"Cautiva cada instante el cariño y el amor en aquellos que más amas" [Let every moment the caring and loving be in those you love the most]
OR TENDERLY
"Haz que renazca cada día el cariño y el amor en aquellos que amas" [Let each day be a caring and loving blossom, in those who you love most.]
OR MORE POETICALLY SYMBOLIC
"Haz de aquellos retoños una muestra de cariño y amor sin fin." [Let those blossoms (your love ones) be an example of caring and loving all about (neverending)."]


----------



## jilar

Sí, Breanna, si te entiendo ahora bien, tú comentas este caso, por ejemplo, en lugar de decir:
_El hombre es la única especie que ha alcanzado todos los continentes._

Cuando ahí usamos "hombre" para referirnos a la especie humana, _Homo sapiens_, que incluye a ambos géneros, varones y hembras.
Decirlo mejor de otro modo, más neutral, por ejemplo:
_El humano o Los humanos ... = La especie humana ..._

Yo ahí no veo tanto problema, que cada cual elija la forma que prefiera, no hay que cambiar/inventar nada en el lenguaje a nivel gramatical, simplemente tener unas palabras preferentes a otras, tratando así de emplear el concepto más neutro.

Y aunque, humano, acaba en O, no es que estemos exluyendo a las mujeres. Ya que por decir podrías decir, la humana, pensando en calificar a la "raza" por ejemplo, la raza humana. Al decir humano estamos simplificando el concepto "el ser humano".


----------



## Rodal

Breanna D-K said:


> Then please explain this, Rodal:   I have not twisted what you said. You said that an educated person will always understand it. That implies that only the uneducated or less intelligent will not.
> 
> Also, I do not twist my Spanish. If "niños" is used to mean, in certain contexts, "little boys" and in other contexts, "little boys and girls," then it is not truly neuter. Again, you have said as much yourself:  (Also, please do not assume that I agree with everything everyone on "my" side of the argument says.) My whole point has been and will always be to establish that the Spanish language does not have a true neuter like, for instance, German, and that this effects people, both men and women, on a psychological (and many times subconscious) level. I maintain that less-than-truly-neutral language is a symbolic, subconscious support for gender bias, but I have never insulted the Spanish language itself or native Spanish speakers. I also wholeheartedly agree that a movement for gender-inclusive language must begin with native speakers--and, as I am now aware, it has. Finally, you and those on "your" side of the debate have helped me to see that using "niños" to mean "boy and girl children" can negatively effect boys and men, as the masculine form is ambiguous by virtue of also being used as a neuter.



Brianna, the gender phenomenon in Spanish is not an issue for the vast majority and it will continue to be the norm whether you like it or not . When I say that education helps people understand the concept of gender differentiation in Spanish I mean it without placing superiority on the matter of education; an advantage as opposed to a disadvantage. Is a handicapped person inferior to you just because they can't walk? That would make the most intelligent people in the world inferior to you and that would be wrong, all I know is that a male neuter word is nothing more than a word with a gender, not a person, just a word, just like the female neuter and they don't represent an offense or detriment to anyone that has been recorded. A ridiculous movement that pretends to change the institutions without any basis or a well studied research in the so called "neutering of the Spanish language " is nothing more than a waste of time. As it was explained to you in previous responses, a language evolves slowly over time democratically and with the consensus of the majority. You are not the majority in this matter and perhaps this bothers you, but at least accept the fact this is a lost battle and a complete waste of time. I don't even know why I'm responding, probably because I have nothing else better to do at this time. However, it would be better to either accept the "norma" (female word that implies authority in Spanish, hmm, this should make you happy) as stated by RAE and endorsed by all Spanish speaking nations or start your own neutered language. If all you were able to get from this thread is the conviction that all male native speakers feel neutered by the neuter male words then you definitely have it all wrong. If you paid any attention to the native female responses, you would have seen there is no gender conflict in the Spanish language, there is harmony, balance and acceptance. As someone else stated earlier in this forum, the solution to a more balanced gender in Spanish could be solved with a more balanced choice of words and that could be achieved by the writing style, not by changing the language. You've mentioned there is a movement somewhere; would you care to share the name of the movement and its location?. I would very much like to know about this movement if it at all exists. It's OK to start a movement if that makes you happy and start a new language if you wish, just don't force it into others in this forum. I wish you luck and I'll Keep my eyes open for the so called male neutered society.  Also, neuter male words do not make male natives feel excluded nor neutered; and neither does a female neuter word make a female person feel spayed. Your ideas are wrong and your movement is more exclusionist than the exclusions you allege exist in the Spanish language today.


----------



## k-in-sc

@Rodal: Keep dismissing people's ideas, perceptions and feelings and maybe everything will stay exactly the way it is forever, which would be fine since it isn't a problem for you.

@Gabriel: I'm not sure where you got the idea that "horse" means "male horse." A male horse is a stallion or a stud.
A male dog is a "dog," as opposed to "bitch," only to breeders and other serious dog people. Average people don't associate "dog" with male animals any more than they associate "duck" or "goose" with female ones. 
Also, animals don't care what we call them.


----------



## Milton Sand

Hi again,

Let's take into account that there is no official neutral genre in Spanish... At least not anymore. In the last century, we used to be taught in school that there was a neutral gender, that coincidentially had the same inflections as the masculine; but it's actually an *epicene*, a word that can be used for either sex. And the RAE's removed that definintion from our grammar.

An epicene word takes its basic form when refering to a group of beings from the same species. All Spanish nouns whose basic form is masculine keep masculine (a vast majority) when speaking and words with a feminine base keep it too (_las palomas, las ovejas, las personas, las víctimas, sus parejas, cinco crías, magníficas criaturas,_ etc.) It has nothing to do with gender-related exclusion *but inclusion*.

The epicene singular has a sense of "each" and a more particularized intention, while the epicen plural conveys "all of" and is completely generalizing.

About the particular sentence @EugenioOramas brings:

Enséñales a tus hijos. _<—teach any and all of them, older, younger, males, females, etc._
Enséñale a tu hijo. _<—Teach whomever person that is a sibling of yours, face to face, personally._
Enséñale(s) a tu hija(s). _<—This daughter of yours we've been talking about, or we are looking at, or the only you have, or for her being a female, etc._
Enséñale(s) a tu(s) hijo varón(es). _<—This son of yours we've been talking about, or we are looking at, or the only you have, or for his being a male, etc._
Enséñales a tus hijos e hijas. _<—This lets you know that whatever their gender is cannot be a reason not to teach them, so teach them both males a females._

Enseña a tus hijos sobre la compasión y la tolerancia. _<—Give them a lesson regarding those subjects._
Enseña[les] a tus hijos la compasión y la tolerancia._ <—Show them how those attitudes can be recognized._
Enséñales a tus hijos compasión y tolerancia. _<—Teach them to have those attitudes._



duvija said:


> Oh, well. Who would have thought..?
> 
> 1) many psycho tests show that when you say _'doctor'_, or _'abogado'_ or whatever that 'happens to look like the masculine but it is neutral' (ahem!), most children will understand this as 'male doctor', 'male lawyer', etc. Proven many times.
> 
> 2) A little added problem, in this case perhaps grammatical. I have 2 children, the older one a boy, the youngest one a girl. If I talk about my girl, you want me to say - following grammar rules: _'mi hijo menor es actriz'_?, or _'el menor de mis hijos está embarazado'_?, or '_mi hija menor..._' ? (this last one would imply my oldest one had a sex change, or is about to). For this one, English is better equipped than Spanish but not totally (as it was said, _his/her_ is a problem. Well, and 'my youngest child' sounds slightly idiotic if that 'child' is 55 years old, but that's a different story).
> 
> 3) And I don't even go into '_mis padres_', at times when same-sex marriages are becoming legal in most of the world. "_Mis madres_"? It's not better in English, unless you're really trying to avoid talking about your parents biological sex.
> 
> 4) Add your own questions here. No, there are no solutions yet, but eventually something will happen. It's getting annoying and complicated. If Facebook had to come up with 50 options for gender affiliation (one of them being 'zucchini'), we know we have a problem, and grammar will have to solve it one way or another.



Dear @duvija, despite my admiring you, I'm not 100% agreeing with you today:

1) When I was a child, there was not such ‘problem’ (mom and my sister has confirmed it to me; even nowadays). If the teacher asked to the class, “_¿Quién quiere ser doctor cuando grande?_”, girls would raise their hand as eagerly as boys; in a contest, girls will also react with excitment and hope to the question “_¿Quién quiere ser el gran ganador de hoy?_” Even a mother could say, “mi hija es abogado” (still many people say it that way) and nobody would feel it weird to hear.

2) The epicene feature is only for generic purposes. When you talk about one particular offspring, you do need to use their particular genre.

3) In English they call them “parents”. Still, «mis padres/papás» has always referred to those two people that have raised me as their child, in cases when their individuality (each one's sex, for instance) is no relevant; when necessary (individuality being relevant for the message) you would have to mention each separately: “_Mi hijo y mi hija me importan por igual_” conveys that I have no gender-related preference; “Mis hijos me importan por igual” conveys that I don't have any preference.

4) If there were a need for a solution, it would had appeared and become general decades ago. Or, at least, most people would start to feel they're miscommunicating, then looking for a better way. The more our Spanish gets influenced by English, the more we'll feel the need for such ‘solution’.

In fact, I think that that's the problem: Hispanic forms of communication being invaded by English concepts and usages. Today, in kindergartens, you can see by your own eye how porfessional teachers teach the need—they've learned in universities—for neutral gender expressions and teach girls not to feel alluded to by epicene-plural nominal expressions. That wouldn't happen decades ago.

Saludos a todos, _<—No need to specify that foreras are aimed too._


----------



## Moritzchen

Plus ça change, plus c'est la même chose...


----------



## Amapolas

Interesting discussion. I'm rather late here but I'd like to put in a few remarks of mine.



k-in-sc said:


> You see "hijos/as" now in politically correct circles, and "hij@s," but they seem like stopgap solutions. English is better adapted to gender neutrality and the changes have still taken us several decades.


True, English is better adapted to gender neutrality because it's got a lot more of it. Spanish, on the other hand, has a lot more gender differentiation. Traditionally, the masculine gender has also assumed the role of neutral. When you grow up with a certain language, your mind is hard-wired into it, and certain things that will strike non-native speakers as odd are simply normal to you. The vast majority of Spanish speakers are not bothered by masculine gender used as neutral as well. This whole PC thing (hijos/as and -ugh- hij@s) is relatively new and, I believe, fueled by the globalisation and greater influence of English in recent decades. However, I don't see it really taking over among standard Spanish speakers. Perhaps in the future.



k-in-sc said:


> It seems to me that Spanish speakers will have to brainstorm on a case-by-case basis, for example to find alternatives to "padres de familia."


_Padres de familia_ is not really an issue. The meaning is most usually clear from the context. And when it is not, some sort of clarification is used and no harm done. Likewise, the English word 'children' has the double meaning of _niños_ and _hijos_. The meaning is usually clear from the context and, when it is not, some clarification is used and no harm done.



Milton Sand said:


> We need to be clear about concepts first: “_género_” (category, class) is not the same as «_sexo_» (the biological condition). For example, in Spanish, “_el género humano_”—a masculine nominal group, by the way—used to refer to the human race just a pair of decades ago. As we've been invaded by English scientific and professional slang concepts, the term “_género_” has become blurred.


Hear hear! We seem to be sort of falling back into Victorian prudery that we're afraid to say the word _sexo_. And so we come up with new phrases like "violencia de género" which really grates on the ear.



Milton Sand said:


> I know, I know, it’s about being inclusive to women. Neither my mom nor my sisters, daughter, nieces, female friends (or any woman I’ve ever met in life, as I far as I remember) have seemed to feel inferior to men or discriminated just because of a word gender. Trust me. For instance, they even use the impersonal pronoun “_uno_” (with the masculine genre inflection) including them women, way more than “_una_”. They only use “_una_” when they mean a contrast to males, or in general, when talking about a women-exclusively-related thing.


Exacamente. Doy fe. Toda la vida he usado "uno", y solo en contadas ocasiones habré usado el femenino, y solo cuando se necesitaba para hacer una distinción específica de sexos.



Milton Sand said:


> I would dare to say that, in Spanish, non-femenine plural words have a stronger tendency to sound neutral rather than masculine. For instance, expressions like “_los profesores, algunos hijos, queridos hermanos, honorables ciudadanos, los niños de hoy, mis familiares cercanos, mis bellos padres, aquí todos son libres_” need additional explanation to be clearly masculine. That could be done by context or any extra-grammatical ways (gestures, perception, tacit ideas, etc.), but very often we need to specify the sex of the people group we're talking about: “_Todos mis hijos varones salieron a mi padre_” (All of my male offsprings took after my father); otherwise, daughters would be understood too. When the sex is not specified in the phrase, even in the less smart men’s mind, females are necessarily alluded to as well… and they know it.


Well said. Even a stupid person understands it. As I said above, it's probably because our minds are hard-wired in the Spanish language and its intricacies and subtleties. I understand that non-native speakers may find this odd and have to make an effort to adapt to it, as it happens to us with some points of the English language. I'm currently studying Italian, which we think is so similar to Spanish because it's a romance language. Well, it's got many grammatical differences which become pitfalls for the Spanish-speaking learner exactly for that reason. And if you want to speak the language properly you get used to these things, you don't argue.



Gabriel said:


> I actually dislike when they say things like "buenas tardes a todos los invitados y todas las invitadas, a los autoridados y las autoridades, y demás personos presentes y personas presentas". And I also dislike the "obsecuentes" and "obsecuentas" that think they are very "inteligentes" and "inteligentas" because they say "presidente" and "presidenta" or "gerente" and "gerenta".


I profoundly dislike it too. I recently put my foot down at work about a text that was going out with "todos y todas". Luckily, I got away with it.


----------



## duvija

As I've said more than once, this discussion is coming back over and over again. Therefore, there has to be a reason. The fact that in many decades nothing has changed, doesn't mean it's not time to find some better solution. Slavery also lasted a long time.


----------



## Elcanario

Pero Duvija, existe una gran diferencia entre la esclavitud y este supuesto problema. Contra la esclavitud existía un amplio consenso y sin embargo creo que sería capaz de asegurar que el tanto por ciento de la población hispano hablante que tiene conocimiento de este tema es ínfimo y, de entre ese tanto por ciento, los que lo consideran un problema es aún menor. De esto se deduce que esto es simplemente una charleta entre cuatro gatos, al menos por el momento. Para que algo cambie en un idioma hace falta una masa crítica mínima, cosa que no existe a este respecto.
Un saludo


----------



## jilar

No sé en los demás países, pero en España es un asunto político, y se cuentan con los dedos de una mano quienes, parece ser, no tienen cosas más importantes que arreglar en el país.
Por ejemplo, un caso http://www.perezreverte.com/articulo/patentes-corso/438/chantaje-en-vigo/

Cuando "auditor" sirve para ambos géneros, de toda la vida. Eso ya viene del latín y en inglés se conserva en muchas palabras acabadas en OR, obviamente son empleadas como términos neutros. Doctor, profesor, gobernador (gobernator) , presentador, ... = Personas que hacen cada cosa de esas.

¿Que hay gente que cuando se refiere a una mujer que hace auditorías la llamen "auditora"? Pues sí, pero es para concretar en ese caso específico.

En un anuncio, como el del ejemplo, pidiendo de modo general un profesional de las auditorías, llega con decir "auditor" ... y la que tenga esa profesión y no se dé por aludida, ... que vaya espabilando.
¿Que también es una opción indicar cada uno "auditor y auditora"? Pues sí, pero es una elección personal y voluntaria. Nunca un juez debería obligarte a emplear ambas formas.
Al final es un tema político y de afinidades políticas. La gente de a pie cree que merece la pena esforzarse más en otros temas diferentes, mucho más necesarios.


----------



## Amapolas

Auditor, auditora y auditoro con miembros y miembras.


----------



## Gabriel

Acá hay un tema importante que es, de seguir así, ¿dónde ponemos el límite?

Vamos a hablar de pilotos y pilotas, albañiles y albañilas? Y además, ¿cómo vamos a armar las oraciones? El inglés es un lenguaje predominantemente neutro, entonces es natural decir "the pilot" y chau.

Imagínense el siguiente procedimiento operativo:

El comandante o la comandante deberá verificar, junto con el primer oficial o la primera oficiala, que los datos suministrados por el despachante certificado o la despachanta certificada coincidan con.....

Si eso se impone como norma, yo renuncio al español. Todos los manuales de mi empresa serán en inglés. Entonces en lugar de que a algunos les parezca que discrimino por género, voy a discriminar en serio pero por lenguaje: "Busco ingeniero o ingeniera para desepmeñarse como jefe o jefa de equipo. El postulante o la postulanta deberá tener mandatoriamente un total dominio del inglés. Se prefieren candidatos o candidatas con algún conocimiento de español."

¿Estamos locos o qué? Eliminemos el género y listo, como propusieron.

Se busca une ingeniere para desempeñarse como jefi de equipe. Lo postulanti deberá.... Se prefieren candidates con...


----------



## jilar

Sí, lo de _miembras_ es anterior. Y lo de _carne de miembrillo_, haciendo un juego de palabras el mismo Arturo.
http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/387937/0/miembra/incorrecto/rae/
http://psicologia.ull.es/admiguel/IDEASDEOTROS/MIEMBRAS Y MIEMBRILLOS.pdf
O en su página http://www.perezreverte.com/articulo/patentes-corso/205/miembras-y-carne-de-miembrillo/

Creo que hasta se puede ver en Youtube, a la ministra dando el discurso en que emplea ese término.

Lo peor del asunto es que no es un lapsus o simple error, todos nos equivocamos y a veces decimos palabras incorrectas. Lo peor es que lo dice adrede, con deliberada intención (dirían en un juicio). Es decir, sabe que no existe, pero lo emplea igualmente.
Con ministros así, así nos va.
Y me da igual del partido que sea.


----------



## Amapolas

Ay, Gabriel, me hiciste reir a carcajadas. 

Y es así tal cual. El castellano o español es un idioma con su propio sabor y sus propias reglas. El querer imponerle un estilo copiado de otro lado, por moda, por esnobismo, por hacernos los sofisticados, es desnaturalizarlo.

Coincido con Jilar en que hay otros temas más importantes que la "modernización" del idioma. Y si tuviéramos que cambiarle algo, yo optaría por la reforma ortográfica que proponía Juan Ramón Jiménez. Pero eso ya es para otro debate.

Saludos y saludas de Amapoli.


----------



## duvija

de Milton Sand:
_Dear @duvija, despite my admiring you, I'm not 100% agreeing with you today
 _Ohhh, please, don't make me blush...

de Amapolas:
_Well said. Even a stupid person understands it. As I said above, ..._
Could you please read any of the psycho (yes, I say 'psycho', not for lack of knowledge but for plain fun) papers where it shows what happens in kids' brains? I hope you don't call children 'stupid person'... but I don't know you that well...

I sincerely doubt that English has too much influence in the discussion about gender/sex issues in Spanish. Both societies went thru changes and the language will reflect them, maybe soon (not yet).

Las mujeres ocupan cargos donde antes no podían ni acercarse, y ahí empezó el problema de tomar el masculino como el neutro. Y no es cierto que pocos hispanohablantes se preocupen por esto. Cada vez son más y más. Y las discusiones son cada vez más largas. Si el tema no importara, no se discutiría.

Para terminar, voy a contar dos anécdotas (por favor, los que leyeron hilos anteriores, saltéense esto porque estoy repitiéndome) que demuestran cómo es más bien el idioma inglés el que tiene que pedir prestado el femenino del español, porque no puede explicar algo en forma más concreta.

a) Entre muchos 'sheiks' en zonas donde existen, apareció una mujer y con eso la necesidad de aclarar que es mujer en un cargo netamente masculino. Y ahí los diarios la llaman 'the sheikah' (no la del jueguito sino una de verdad). Al no tener referencia al sexo usando palabras en inglés, le pidieron 'prestado' al español la inflexión que aclara sin dudas lo que hace esa buena señora. O sea que el 'masculino neutro', o incluso el 'inglés neutro' no son suficientes.

b) En (UIC) Chicago apareció un departamento donde se estudian temas tales que pasó a llamarse 'Latino studies'. En teoría, Uds. supondrán que 'Latino' son tanto hombres como mujeres. Pero ... no fue suficiente. Los problemas de las mujeres son diferentes a los de los hombres, latinos o no. Y ahora, el depto. se llama "Latina and Latino studies", cosa que les sonará graciosa, pero fue necesaria la aclaración. (And just in case, this is also the name at Northwestern University, which if you don't believe, may check here. )

Y con esto y un bizcocho, hasta mañana a alguna hora.


----------



## Adrian90106686

Yo no coincido con Gabriel, jaja esta claro que el genero masculino por lo general se acepta como el neutral en nuestro idioma (el español), y obvio hay algunas excepciones donde el genero neutral es el femenino, y en otras en que parece ser *"totalmente neutral" *es decir no se ve su genero claramente como por ejemplo la palabra: letal/letales,etc.

*Me parece que lo de los géneros le da mayor riqueza a nuestro idioma español* la mayoría de las lenguas romances tienen los 2 géneros bien marcados en su forma de hablar, hemos venido hablando por siglos y siglos con ambos géneros, no me parece la necesidad de cambiarlo, si quiero hablar sin géneros hablo ingles que es un idioma que me encanta, pero no me gustaría que se metan con la estructura de el español, ni creo que sea necesario una reestructuración de los géneros  o en todo caso una eliminación de los géneros en español, para combatir discriminación sexista ni nada por el estilo. Es como pedirles a los chinos que abandonen sus símbolos, a los árabes que dejen de escribir de izquierda a derecha, que los que hablan ingles hagan el ingles 100% fonético y que se pronuncie tal como se escribe. No me gusta mucho la idea de empobrecer los idiomas, si me disculpan ¿no?....


----------



## duvija

Nadie propone empobrecer a ningún idioma. Si la realidad social cambia, el idioma algún día reflejará ese cambio. Sería más bien enriquecerlo. 

Y conste que desde hace varios días estamos discutiendo solamente femenino/masculino y nos olvidamos de todo lo que va en el medio. Si admitimos que el puro femenino y el puro masculino son dos extremos de una cuerda que en el medio está llena de combinaciones, más vamos a tener que cambiar el lenguaje.


----------



## Adrian90106686

Claro que eso va en la cultura, coincido con vos, la cultura modifica el idioma, y un idioma es una forma de ver el mundo, para mi mientras mas aprendo idiomas me doy cuenta que es mas que simbolizar y darle un sonido a un objeto o una acción.
Es mas que eso mas bien es una forma de ver el mundo en cada palabra si te pones a pensarlo.
No me parece que las personas que no hablan español deban hacer juicios sobre si el español debería dejar de usar los 2 géneros o no, claro esta que por ejemplo: para los hablantes de ingles (y otras lenguas que no tienen nada que ver con las lenguas romances) para ellos es innecesario ponerle un genero a todo, ellos se entienden sin especificar géneros, otras palabras tienen un genero claro para ellos como por ejemplo: bitch= perra tanto un insulto como una perra de genero femenino valga la redundancia, es el femenino de dog, aunque probablemente usen el neutral "dog" a veces para referirse a una perra también. A lo que voy es que va mas allá de la cultura el machismo y el feminismo para mi los hablantes del español no nos tenemos que dejar lavar el cerebro y creer que otro idioma es mejor que el nuestro por poder entenderse sin géneros y que como tontos aceptemos y digamos: "Si! deberíamos dejar de usar géneros si nos lo proponemos" no creo que este bueno, eliminar los géneros. Yo creo que un cambio en la cultura se puede dar  y desde ya se estan dando pasos agigantados la igualdad (si por ello creen conveniente eliminar géneros) el cambio se esta dando pero sin eliminar géneros, y nosotros los hispanos como la lengua romance mas hablada no deberíamos dejarnos lavar el cerebro (por no hablantes de español). Y esto no es en contra de nadie, si no mas bien de entender las diferencias y aceptarlas sin querer imponer cambios improbables,simplemente porque al ojo externo le parezca innecesario el uso de géneros, o cualquier característica cultural de un idioma como dije antes, no podemos proponer que los rusos, los griegos los árabes, los chinos todos escriban con el alfabeto romano, o pedirle al ingles que se lea tal como se escribe y que cada letra tenga un solo sonido como el español, para que sea mas fácil para los no-nativos 

todos los idiomas son ricos por si mismos, no me parece la idea de dejarme lavar el cerebro de que el español es menos bueno que los demás idiomas por usar 2 géneros y que eso lo hace incomprensible para los no nativos, o machista o feminista para los que lo hablamos todos los días.

quería poner mi opinión, no estoy en contra de nadie, ni de ningún otro idioma ni cultura, pero no me va la idea de un cambio radical planeado, me parece que si se tiene que dar se dará naturalmente 



Quería agregar que Rodal dio muy buenas respuestas, y se explico bien sobre el uso de nuestro idioma


----------



## Gabriel

Adrian90106686 said:


> Yo no coincido con Gabriel, jaja esta claro que el genero masculino por lo general se acepta como el neutral en nuestro idioma (el español), y obvio hay algunas excepciones donde el genero neutral es el femenino, y en otras en que parece ser *"totalmente neutral" *es decir no se ve su genero claramente como por ejemplo la palabra: letal/letales,etc.
> 
> *Me parece que lo de los géneros le da mayor riqueza a nuestro idioma español* la mayoría de las lenguas romances tienen los 2 géneros bien marcados en su forma de hablar, hemos venido hablando por siglos y siglos con ambos géneros, no me parece la necesidad de cambiarlo, si quiero hablar sin géneros hablo ingles que es un idioma que me encanta, pero no me gustaría que se metan con la estructura de el español, ni creo que sea necesario una reestructuración de los géneros  o en todo caso una eliminación de los géneros en español, para combatir discriminación sexista ni nada por el estilo. Es como pedirles a los chinos que abandonen sus símbolos, a los árabes que dejen de escribir de izquierda a derecha, que los que hablan ingles hagan el ingles 100% fonético y que se pronuncie tal como se escribe. No me gusta mucho la idea de empobrecer los idiomas, si me disculpan ¿no?....


¿Y cuál es la parte que no coincidís conmigo?


----------



## Adrian90106686

Gabriel said:


> ¿Estamos locos o qué? Eliminemos el género y listo, como propusieron.



jaja no estoy seguro si lo dijiste con sarcasmo o de verdad, pero me refería a eso


----------



## Gabriel

No sé si sarcasmo es la palabra justa. Pero es como que diga "Mejor muerto que derrotado" y vos digas "Gabriel dice que se quiere morir".

¿Leíste todo el post? Porque esa línea así sueltita queda un poquitín fuera de contexto, ¿no?


----------



## Elcanario

duvija said:


> Y no es cierto que pocos hispanohablantes se preocupen por esto. Cada vez son más y más. Y las discusiones son cada vez más largas.  Si el tema no importara, no se discutiría.



Según el Instituto Cervantes hay más de 560 millones de hispanohablantes. Los que hablan sobre este tema no son más que gotas en el mar, se adorne como se adorne, y no digamos ya los que lo consideran un problema.
Los idiomas no se cambian sentando cátedra, con sesudas tesis psicológicas o sociolingüísticas ni con la imposición política. Si fuera así hace tiempo que todos estaríamos hablando en Esperanto por ejemplo. Se cambian en la calle, lo cambia a gente y, a día de hoy —al menos en mi ámbito— la gente se pasa todas estas disquisiciones por el arco del triunfo aunque esto último no es del todo cierto ya que la mayoría ni siquiera ha oído hablar de ello.
Haced todos por favor una reflexión sincera y preguntaros cuánta gente de vuestro entorno 1º conoce el tema y 2º lo considera un problema, y me refiero a la fontanera, al enfermero, a la panadera, al carnicero, etc, no miréis solo a la élite educativa. Y eso que los que acuden a este tipo de foros tienen inquietudes lingüísticas fuera de la norma por lo que su entorno y el resultado sería sesgado. Y una de dos, o vivís en una burbuja culturalmente elitista o me temo cuál será el resultado.
A veces nos acostumbramos tanto a mirar las cosas desde una misma perspectiva que nos olvidamos de que existen otras.

Y sí, por otra parte, estamos viendo como en los últimos tiempos la imposición por ley de restricciones al comportamiento humano cada vez está más de moda, otra vez más. La última frontera es el terreno lingüístico donde la política está introduciendo sus tentáculos, legislando, válgame el cielo, como debe hablar la gente. Este tufillo me huele a otras épocas y otros lugares que por lo que se ve no están tan superados como se cree. La siguiente frontera será el pensamiento aunque por fortuna todavía nadie ha conseguido violar, tiempo al tiempo.
Un saludo


----------



## Milton Sand

Amigos:
Después de tanto expresar opiniones, ¿alguno tiene una respuesta concreta para el autor del hilo? (Yo, ya:#86; al igual que alguien más). Si no se han dado cuenta, la duda no se relacionaba con la validez hoy en día del uso epiceno de la inflexión de género masculino plural; sino *que si también se suele aplicar en singular*. No digo que no se pueda opinar al respecto, pero también estamos acá para ayudar.

¿Recuerdan la pregunta? Se la copio para que la repasen y por favor hagan su aportación, y reencaucemos el hilo como deferencia hacia el autor (y pa' que no nos lo cierren según la regla 2, que pide consistencia, y la regla 3, que pide precisión):



EugenioOramas said:


> Ok, I am asking because, I understand that when you say things like, _Enseña a tus hijos sobre Dios_., the "hijos" is an inclusive term that could refer to girls and boys. The same thing with "tus maestros," "tus amigos," "tus vecinos," etc.  But is that only in plural?  If I want to have a sign in my office that says something akin to an English sign that reads, "_Teach your kid about compassion and tolerance_," (Yes, it says "your kid") could I write, "_Enseña a tu hijo acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? Or should necessarily change it to plural in order to make it gender-neutral? Is "tus hijos" ok for messages in which the target audience nmay or may not have just one kid?
> 
> I simply want to write, very specifically, *a gender-neutral* imperative sentence that could preferably apply to all parents, whether they have 1 kid, or 10.Could this work?
> 
> *Enseña a tus hijos acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia.*
> 
> Thanks for your help!


----------



## Amapolas

Es que no hay consenso. Lo mismo va para el signular como para el plural.

Las opciones, según quién lo escriba:

Enseña a tu hijo.
Enseña a tu hijo/a.
Enseña a tu hijo y/o hija.
Enseña a tu hijo y a tu hija.
Enseña a tu hij@.
Y alguna otra variante que no se me haya ocurrido.

Si me preguntan a mí, me quedo con la primera, que es la tradicional, y que es comprensible para la mayoría de los hispanohablantes sin atribuirle sentidos machistas, feministas, o arcaístas.


----------



## Gabriel

EugenioOramas said:


> Ok, I am asking because, I understand that when you say things like, _Enseña a tus hijos sobre Dios_., the "hijos" is an inclusive term that could refer to girls and boys. The same thing with "tus maestros," "tus amigos," "tus vecinos," etc.  But is that only in plural?  If I want to have a sign in my office that says something akin to an English sign that reads, "_Teach your kid about compassion and tolerance_," (Yes, it says "your kid") could I write, "_Enseña a tu hijo acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia_"? Or should necessarily change it to plural in order to make it gender-neutral? Is "tus hijos" ok for messages in which the target audience nmay or may not have just one kid?
> 
> I simply want to write, very specifically, *a gender-neutral* imperative sentence that could preferably apply to all parents, whether they have 1 kid, or 10.Could this work?
> 
> *Enseña a tus hijos acerca de la compasión y la tolerancia.*
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Ok, straight to the question. The use of a neutral that coincides, most times, with the masculine, applies (and is protested by some) both for singular and plural.

That said, in that specific question, I don't like the singular regardless of whether you use "hijo" or "hijo o hija", because it tends to sound like you know that the person has only one child.
So the best option (in fact the only good one in my opinion) would be "Enseña a tus hijos compasión y tolerancia" (as a far side note, because one of the bet ways to teach is by example, I would say "Educa/Cría a tus hijos con compasión y tolerancia").

But, again, that's not because the neutral is valid only in plural. You have for example the "carnet de conductor", "licencia de piloto", "El alumno que llegue tarde será sancionad con...", "El inspector de calidad es responsable de...", el "Día del Maestro", "El jugador no puede tocar la red con ninguna parte de su cuerpo (reglamento de Volley)", etc, etc, etc...


----------



## Amapolas

I, on the other hand, have no problem with the singular. The way I understand the phrase, _Enseña a tu hijo _is valid for each and all of your children. It'ts a generic use of the singular. Cf. 'Spare the rod and spoil teh child'. You do understand that it's valid for every child, not just one. 
OK, was once upon a time, when physical punishment was the norm, but you get my meaning.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
NGLE 2.2a:
"El GÉNERO NO MARCADO en español es el masculino, y el GÉNERO MARCADO es el femenino. Como se explica en el 1.5j, la expresión no marcado alude a una oposición binaria que puede abarcarla en su conjunto, lo que hace innecesario mencionar el término marcado. En la designación de seres animados, los sustantivos de género masculino no sólo se emplean para referirse a los individuos de ese sexo, sino también —en los contextos apropiados—, para designar la clase de todos los individuos de la especie, sin distinción de sexos[...]"
2.2b:
"Es habitual en las lenguas románicas, y también en las de otras familias lingüísticas, usar en plural los sustantivos masculinos de persona para designar todos los individuos de la clase o el grupo que se mencione, sean varones o mujeres[...]"
2.2c:
"Esta forma de mención se extiende igualmente a los animales, como en _En los bosques quedan pocos osos_[...]"
Por lo tanto ambas opciones son válidas. A gusto del que lo escriba.
un saludo


----------

